# Woking Nuffield....part 79



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies










Good luck & take care  

Natasha xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

First again


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

I will settle for second then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Back from town - Had full waterproofs on - it's so wet. Kept having to take alternative routes as loads of the roads and paths are flooded. We live very near the river (although very up hill from it so no risk of flooding). Blooming cars though driving so fast through the floods and sending up water that was higher than I am tall. Mind you then it got to a really bad flooded bit and even the 4x4s were having to go very slow through that bit - was too deep and fast moving for me to walk there though.

ANyway back in the warm and dry now.

Anyone know what time Wildcats were in to meet their embies?     still sedning them growing and snuggling in vibes.
Beanie, I wonder if you're awake yet?
And how about our basting lady? hope those wrigglers are winging their way to where they are needed!

Em, you chicken not going out in all of this   Glad the thunder stopeed while I was out to be honest though  

RIght o, better get on

Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Pots       Well done honey - clever old you!! Those symptoms were always positive. Wonderful news - so pleased for you both.

Emma -    Hope ARGC does the same trick for you as it has for Pots...    

Wildcats - hope ET goes well   

Minow - you're brave going out in the rain - thought I was going to have to hitch a lift from a passing boat to get me home tonight!! Seems to be a bit brighter now though - hope I haven't spoken too soon!!

Love to all you other lovely ladies, will post more personals later. Sorry it's a short one again, not getting the time to be on FF during the day at moment. Will prob be on all weekend though if the weather remains bad!!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Wildcats   

Fingers - Thanks   Well done on your massive weight loss!  

Emma      for your new start  

Hi to everyone else, chelsea, Bali, Bendy, Monkey, Gilly, Ali, Tash and everyone i have missed

Pots
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon

Didn't think that I would get on today but can manage a quickie...

Pots -          Well done to you and N, what wonderful knews and such a well deserved bfp after all that crap you've been through.  All those symptoms were real then    Brilliant news I'm so happy for you.  Hmmmm think there might be 2 in there  

Elly - thanks for the text, great news well done.  How brilliant is that, 2 eggs, 2 fertlised and 2 transferred   Here's wishing you a very positive 2 wks   

Emma - Bet you're really excited about going to the ARGC now  

Haster - Oh no the weather is so bad, hope it doesn't spoil things too much.  I'm off to a wedding this afternoon  

Beannie - good luck   

Alisha   

Ali - thanks  

Hello to eveyone else, can't remember what you all said now  

Right off to get ready, have a good one and keep safe is this nasty weather


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Just wanted to pop on to wish Mr and Mrs W     for E/T today, Beanie     for Egg Collection and Alisha     for basting.

Pots - Congratulations on your  BFP - All your symptoms sounded positive. You must be on  

I am feeling so   today. Tested again this morning and as expected it was   DH is being lovely, he went out and bought me some flowers and a chocolate cake to cheer me up and some wine for later. I will bounce back soon, and be raring to start again, but for now just dwelling on why it is not working and if it ever will. 

The kittens are all snuggled up around me so at least I have my triplet fur babies to mummy.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-   it will work sweetie you just need to look into other avenues ie blood screening etc as you are producing great embies etc and your lining is fine, for some reason they not sticking   NEVER SAY NEVER you will get there   

Tash-Try not to get to wet otherwise your hair will frizz  

Elly-Well done you   now you can hopefully enjoy your 2ww


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Wildcats - Good luck for your 2ww  

Jules - I'm so sorry hun


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jules -   - sorry to hear your news. You will definitely get there   . Glad dh is looking after you and enjoy that chocolate cake and wine. 

Alisha, Wildcats and Beanie  - good luck for you all today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie did well, im sure she wont mind me posting as i know she doesnt come on here much anymore   she got 12 eggs with 9 good enough for icsi  

Monkey-   for monday


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Aah Beanie well done hun!  You did it!       for the call tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG so much has been posted on here the last 2 days, its hard to keep up!

Pots - well done babe and congrats on your BFP. Emma time to head off to the same place and follow in her footsteps!!

Alisha - I hope it went well today for you  did you see the floods in the car park? OMG it was terrible! I took a pic but I can't find my card reader for my camera   

Beanie - you were there today also - I hope you didn't get caught in the rain.

Jules - I'm so sorry hun  I know words can't take away the feeling of sadness and frustration,  but as Emma said it WILL happen for you, perhaps you need to think about having some more tests done to find out why they aren't sticking.   

Nvh - yeah all the 2's, I'm hoping that I end up with the terrible 2's also  

Emma - sending you hugs babe.

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I missed you but I can't remember everything I've just read. My neck is still really painful (Osteo thinks it's a muscle spasm) so I can't sit here for long.  I'm glad today is done though, my 2 embies are safely back in the mothership where they belong. Please stay with me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-   well done, its meant to be honey, i reckon those two will stick all the way


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - thanks hun. 

I have to go and eat something as I've not had anything since 8am and i'm starving! Got leftover cottaging pie from yesterday.mmmmm

but before I go I wanted to warn you all of the thieves at Woking, while we were there we left our umbrella in the reception doorway (with about 15 others!) but it was STOLEN!! as it wasn't there when we got out an hour later! I can't believe someone would do that. Borrow it by all means, but bring it back! It was a HUGE one too.   

Here is a pic of the carpark water levels:


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-   cant believe someone pinched your brolly   bet it was a consultant too   or Beanie   blimey that car park is flooded, hope you had boots on or Mr W gave you a firemans lift back to the car 

Got our cons appt booked for next thurs @ 3.30   im so excited


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL I know, who would steal a brolly!      Beanie did you nick my brolly??   

Mr W was a gentleman, we went and got the car and allowed me to wait in the dry  It took almost 2 hours to get home though as many roads were flooded.

I'm off now to put my feet up. doctors orders etc  I'm stuffed full of cottagin pie which was yummy, now I'm off to eat some chocolate    Have a nice afternoon all.

OO just seen your edit - next Thursday! WOW that was fast Congrats and good luck. I hope ARGC can do it for you hun, you deserve this SOOOOO much.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Elly    glad you enjoyed your cottaging pie, i had mac cheese


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

Thanks for the  .
Will definately think about some further investigations.

Mr & Mrs W - Congrats on being PUPO. I have everything crossed that it works for you. Sending you lots of Sticky vibes.     Can't believe someone stole your brolly!   You were asking for an updated list, I will post in a minute.

Well done Beanie on E/C.

Tash - Hope the wedding isn't too rainy

Em - So glad that you have an appointment so soon. Keep us posted how you get on, and what ARGC can offer you.

Hatster - Hope the BBQ goes well.

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Sarah38
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx starting again Aug
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET 
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
Clareber
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC 
Jules 77 

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









DownRegging









Jellybabe - Started D/R 6th July
Chelseabun - Started D/R 7th July (B/L scan on July 20th)
Sukie - Started D/R 13th July

Stimming









Monkey2007 - Started Stimming on 17th July
Beanie (E/C 20th July)
Alisha Converted to IUI. Being "basted" on 20/07

 2WW PUPO !! 









Wildcats E/T on the 20th July

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Pots at ARGC

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Thanks hun, make sure you eat all that cake and stuff yourself silly   i know it doesnt replace what you want but at least it will make you feel a teeny bit better...washed down with wine though


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

Wildcat - so glad that you are now PUPO    I was at WN today and can promise you that I did not steal any brollies today    Would have stolen a helicopter to get home though - what a nightmare.  Thank god for sat nav.

Beanie - congrats on EC.  

Tash - hope the weather didn't ruin the wedding.  Did you have to wear wellies?

Emma - so glad the appt came through quickly and you can now move forward.  

Jellybabe - hope your baseline scan went well today and you start stimming tomorrow.

My scan went fine and start the stimms tomorrow.  It was touch and go whether I would make it to WN this afternoon, as I seemed to drive every which way I knew to get there and was blocked by so much water, so in desperation turned on the sat nav and did rather a long detour.  I am so glad that it was a scan and not a test for blood pressure, as I might have been admitted for something else.

Hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

CHelsea, poor you with the drive from hell by the sound of it but glad the scan was good for going ahead. 

Wildcats - hope all well in Pupo land   

Beanie, still dancing!  

Em, great news about your appointment. This is gona do the trick....I can feel it in my waters!  

Jules you are such a star with the list. Thank you and hope you have a nice evening with chocolate and plonk.  

Right, I is havin bbq ribs and cauli mash tonight. Then tomorrow I have to leave at 7am to head off for work and won't be back till Tuesday so I hope you all have fab weekends. My emotions are swinging from one extreme to the other at the moment so could be a fun weekend for work!   Ho hum, time will tell and all that.
Anyway, hope everyone managed to keep safe today in the terrible weather and that you all dry out over the weekend.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have fun Minow  

Have just bought a book called (is your body baby friendly) its written by the US dr who studied nkcells etc and immune problems, its for people who have recurrent m/cs and failed ivf etc etc, thought it maybe of interest as Alisha told me about it  and what with all my immune issues its good to try and find out what could be going wrong  

Have a nice weekend


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

HI to all,
wow the rain was amazing! Last day of term, stuck with 32 children all wanting to go home- but not as much as me- wet breat, wet lunch- how can 7 hours last so long? Anyway, summer is here for me..!
Wildcat- hope the 2ww is VERY productive for you- look after yourself and get lots of rest for those babies in waiting!
POTS- - so pleased to hear your good news. Hope all goes well. Gives us all hope that this IVF thing actually works!
Jules- so sorry, most of us know how it feels and that nothing we say will make a difference. Look after yourself and get your body ready for the next go.
Good luck to everyone having treatment over the next week. We are off on our hols- keep the rain away from the Channel Islands please!
back on line in a week.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all

congrats to elly and mr w    to you they must be little belters you've got there  may have spotted you in the coridor on your way out.. so it wasnt' me that nicked your  

well done beanie way to go.. fingers crossed for your call tomorrow  

blimey what was the weather like today  it took us *5 hours* to get home  and it was really scarey in places.. didn't go M4 way as that was at a stand still .so across country we went, often having to turn around and go another way.. we got within 20 miles of home and it got really really bad. there were cars abandoned everywhere. But this one route was our only way..Dp skilfully drove through some really deep flloods.. and one it was lapping over the bonnet of the car  that nearly made me cry  and no we don't have a 4x4 it was really scarey. 
my dad's friend is stuck at a sainsbury's in swindon and has to spend the night there as all roads are closed.. apparently its full of stranded people  so we're really lucky to get home ..poor peops though..hope sainsbury's looks after them..
so sorry *elly * that car park piccy was a puddle  
and anyway hope you all got home ok..when we left woking it was nice and sunny!

thanks for the lovely wishes and  vibes ..I'm feeling them 

I'm basted up! The nurse asked me to read our names on dp's test tube and I was just staring at his  .. she probably thought I was dyslexic or something as I took so long  then dp did the same as me .. it was a good count too.. just hope them tubies are clear..

well this is a 2ww +2days  great!

clareber have a good break 

emma great news about the appointment.. you'll be joining the bfp's in no time 

minow pmsl with you and your waterproofs and cars spraying you  .. maybe you looked fair game 

chelsea poor you and your drive sounded awful, it was stressfull for everyone today but remember keep calm,..(over the weekend) keep those hormones in check and the cortisone down  good luck tomorrow with the stimm jabs 

jules sorry it was a neg today..  glad you're bouncing back..good on ya  will it be another fet? am I on the 2ww on the list? I know i don't have embies yet but I may have by tomorrow  

hey jelly.. did I see you there today?.. I was there 9.30 and 11.45 ? good luck with your stims jabs tomorrow

Monkey howz the stimming going? getting some good follies I hope  

Hi to everyone else, Caro.. 14 weeks already well done hun  , Bali, Bendy, , Gilly, Ali, nvh, kerry, pots still up there on  and everyone i have missed 

hatster best of luck with the bbq .. think its going to be sunny & showery..  are you nervous? bl**dy hell I would be .. have a great day 

I shall be mostly staying at home this weekend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

ALisha-Glad your all fully loaded   good luck for the 16 day wait    

Hatster-Have fun today hope that weather behaves   

Well a/f has arrived very painful in bloody deed    also got my letter from the argc confirming our appt for thurs   

Enjoy your weekends


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Everyone,

Firstly, sorry I've not posted since beginning of week but our computer crashed again and has only just been repaired!! 

Emma, thanks you so much for organising the meal on Thursday.   Hope you didn't think that I'd been frightened off as i didn't post.  It was great to meet you and everyone else.  Sorry if i seemed a bit quiet but i tend to be a bit shy around people i don't know very well, but i enjoyed listening to you all and hearing all your stories and you all made me feel very welcome, thank you.  I'm so sorry for you BFN, but really pleased that you've turned it around and have an apt at ARGC.  I hope things work out for you there.   .

Elly, congratulations on the 2ww, keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of sticky vibes    .  Hope you neck gets better soon hun. Shame you couldn't make the meal.

Beanie, well done on getting all those eggs, lots of    for you too.

Jules, so sorry hun for you BFN .  Was lovely chatting to you the other night, try and keep positive   .

Minow, sounds like your doing really well with eating meat, and i think you deserve a medal.

Tash, was great to meet you, and what a lovely bump you have .  You and Emma really did make me chuckle with your banter  .  Feel free to ask me anything, i really don't mind.  Keep us posted on the scan results, I'm betting two girls!

Debs, good luck with stimulating.  Sorry i didn't get opportunity to chat last week, def round table next time.

Monkey, good luck for scan tomorrow  

Alisha, good luck for 2ww+2    

Jellybabe, Hatster, Myra, Bendybird sorry didn't get to chat either, but nice to put face to a name.

Bendybird you also have a lovely bump .  Are you going to find out the sex of your baby like Tash?

Gill & Ali, great to chat to you both the other night, was really helpful to get the low down on WN.  By the way our apt is with Mr Curtis  .  Gill, i hope you got home alright as you had a long way to go.  I was completely knacker ed in the morning for work, felt like a zombie all day for lack of sleep.  Its not good coming off nights and going straight back to days. 

Hi to caro, clareber, fingers and anyone else I've missed  

Yesterday went to my sisters graduation which was fantastic, had a wonderful day despite the weather and then all the family went out for a meal which was fantastic.  Today just catching up with things, then off to a BBQ tonight.

Take Care to you all love Bali x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

There's been a lot of chatter over the past 2 weeks   . Plus a night out - and I missed it   . Just scanned so apologies if I've missed anything   . 

Emma and Jules - so very sorry that it was BFN for you both   But good to hear that you are moving on and being positive  . Emma glad the ARGC appointment came through really quick and you can get going again  . Jules please to hear you want to get straight back on the roller coaster  .

Pots - mega congratulations on your BFP    - does sound like double trouble. Keep us up to date with your bloods.

Wildcats - congrats on being PUPO .   on the 2ww. Keeping everything crossed for you         for all the 2's  

Beanie - mega congrats on your ec  . Hope the call went well today     

Alisha - ooh 2w 2d - try not to go too mad   but well done on being basted  

 to all you other ladies doing d/rg and stimms.

Minow - why were you a veggie for 18 years. I haven't had meat for 6 years but eat most fish. I don't like the texture so don't eat it. You are now on high protein and low carbs by eating meat and you feel great. Would fish and low carbs be ok? When I gave up wheat last year and ate more fish and veg - I felt brilliant - why the hell have I gone back to eating it   . 

Ok - from today - a new me     Off to pick up the guinea pig from a friends in Cobham and will do a healthy shop at the big Sainsbury's there. 

Well back from my fabulous hols windsurfing in Greece - I've also been up to my neck in water too so that I didn't feel left out for you guys back home   Only 2 bruises this time - I must be getting better   or not trying hard enough   I had a lady instructor for the 2 weeks who is the sister of the UK's windsurfing freestyle champion   . She was also brilliant. Had us beach starting in a force 6 wind and she thought it was hilarious  

Totally relaxed and can't wait to get started again. Need to phone WN on Monday to get my plan and drugs. Have to have some blood tests done at my GP that Mr R suggested. So will soon be back in the habit of feeling like a junkie  

 to all at WN

Love Jules LH x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-  what are you like   sorry that you didnt get to come to the meet but im sure we can organise another one at some point   you sound like the holiday was just the tonic for you im so glad you have really been through the mill   


Bali-I did think we had scared you off    well Tash did anyway asking all those questions   have fun at the bbq tonight. its not hatsters is it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats the Wildcats on having 2 fantastic embies on board, sending you lots of sticky vibes,  
Alisha....glad the basting went well, sticky vibes to you too   
Beanie.....well done on your 9 eggs, hope the phone call was good news   
Emma....great news on getting you app. so quickly for the ARGC...we will miss you on here.....hope you get the answers you need   
Jules LH...wow your holiday sounded great..... sounds like you are raring to start tx again, have everything crossed for you   
Bali......glad we didn't scare you too much....lucky you having the dashing Mr C  
Debs...glad your scan went well, good luck with Stimms.   
Hatser....hope your BBQ went well, was thinking of you yesterday, did you manage to miss the showers  
Monkey...good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of juicy follies   
Tash.....bet you are really excited about your scan......cant wait to here.....i bet   
Minow.....you are doing so well...keep it up and i know you will get your dream 
Jules.....sorry ...glad DH is looking after you.....  
Kerry.....well done with the weight loss....i cant shed a pound  
Hi Gill,Jellybabe, Myra, Clarebear,Bendy, and anyone i have missed
Catch up tomorrow
Ali xxxxx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi everyone  

We are officially pregnant    

Our levels were 111, she said anything over 25 is a positive so we are thrilled and still shocked  

Off to celebrate


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats Great news Pots...i am so happy for you    
Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy....let us know how all your scans go.
xxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

That's great news pots! Well done!!!

I'm just popping in to say hi to everyone - you all write such long messages, I'm not very good at that as I forget too easily what everyone is doin     

Good luck to Beanie for transfer tomorrow - what did they say in the call yesterday?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All  

Elly-Hope your ok and relaxing    

Ali   hope your ok  

Beanie-Good luck for e/t

Monkey-Good luck for your scan    

Tash-Good luck for your 20wk scan tomorrow and hurry up and tell me what your having  

Well i have decided to start selling my shoes again, so  i will be contacting the wholesaler tomorrow so i can get them on ebay as now im moving clinics im going to need the extra money


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie 

Tash good luck for tomorrows scan i' still saying its   

Pots   enjoy today and good luck     

Beanie good luck for ET tomorrow    

Hatster, how was the BBQ , not i hope.

Hi to everyone else, hope your having a good weekend, our BBQ we went to yesterday was good, no rain all evening!

My chicken for dinner has been marinating for ages so off to cook it, Thai Chicken Curry and rice from my Rosemay Conley's Fat Ladies Club Cook Book .  Love to you all Bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm working over next few days so prob won't get chance to pop on so catch up laters Bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Bali - glad your BBQ wasn't a disaster with the rain!

Emma - what shoes do you sell? Are they sexy high heeled ones? Oh you know how easily I'm tempted!! (I hear MrW saying, don't you have enough shoes already?)


----------



## bubu (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,

  Back after a break..Can i ask a question on a totally diferent note? Planning to go privately at wok nuff.Do they place 2 embies in everyone or do we have to discuss with them about the number of embryos to be transfered?

thanks,
bubu


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

BuBu-Welcome   depends on your consultant Mr R will most certainly put one back if its first attempt and your under 35, but saying that he can be swayed  


Elly-yes very high heels   i will let you know once i have got them in ringing my wholesaler tomorrow to get an up to date catalogue


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Beanie-Your probably pupo as we speak hope you have some to freeze too   

Monkey-Good luck for your scan today     

Tash- i reckon    good luck hope they havent got their legs crossed   

Well i have called woking and i need to fax a letter with mine and d/f's signature on it and then i can go in and pick up a copy of my notes and pay them £20 for copying them   i have also sent them a thankyou card as they have been reallu good with us especially when they found the ectopic


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - must....resist....the...shoes....    That's a bit cheeky of Woking charging you that money to copy your notes after all the money you have paid to them! It's a shame they can't just give you the notes they have, then you could take them into the office and do it yourself! 

Beanie - how are you hun - give us an update!    

Tash when is your scan? My bubble brain won't retain information at the moment so I have to keep asking people over and over!  

Bubu - welcome to the thread. You can ask Woking to put back 2 but they might try to pursuede you to go with one on your first round as they are trying to reduce multiple births, however as Emma said they can be swayed if you insist.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly tash's scan is at 11am today   

how are you getting on


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG - GOOD LUCK TASH!!!!! I want to know too, I put bets on 2 girls 

I'm OK thanks - the 2ww is OK so far, just not thinking about it too much so I'm not worrying, stressing or otherwise. My neck is better today, at least now I can move! It's been very very painful but a good distraction.

I'm going to watch movies later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucky you im at work  


Just heard from Beanie she is very happy she has x2 8 cells embies onboard


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

That's great news on Beanie - 2 8 cells are great!  Beanie well done babe!    

I wish I knew where mine were at now, I want a window in my tummy! I had an O dream this morning, hoping this is a good sign....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Elly you have put a pic of all your babies together   mine never stand near each other unless i have bowls of tuna in my hand ready to give them   

Ohh cant believe you had the O dream already    hope thats a good sign    it must be as i never had them on my failed cycles only on my bfp cycle and what a dream that was


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just dashing in to say good luck with scan Tash - I bet one of each!! 

Well done Beanie on getting PUPO     

Hope everyone else had lovely weekends, must fly - boss back from 2 weeks hols today and walked into load of problems


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I can't believe it either, can't remember much about the dream but I do remember waking up thinking - oooo something feels good! I also had this last time (I had a few!) and the time before which didn't work out so I think it might be the hormones - I am on Pregnyl but also asked for the bum bullets this time for extra support.

I have loads of pics of the 3 furmeisters together, they are quite a close little mob and I usually have a camera around somewhere, I have a great pic of 4 together and another with 5 all in a line eating dinner at the old house! I'd love to see one of yours all together - get the tuna out!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I will get the tuna out when i get home   IF THEY HAVE BEEN GOOD


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Bummer that the boss is back


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Fantastic news Pots.

Bubu - as Emma says it is definately the age thing that they look at first.  Age was on my side for my 1st attempt (which was an NHS funded cycle at WN) and I had 2 put back.  

Beanie - congrats on being PUPO.  Wishing you loads of luck on your 2WW  

Alisha - hope the 2WW+2 is going well for you  

Wildcat - good luck to you too on your 2WW  .  Enjoy your movies and glad the neck is better.  

Tash - can't wait to hear the outcome of the scan.

Emma - shame you have to pay for your notes, they do seem to get you every which way.  

Monkey - hope the scan goes well today.

Jellybabe - hope the stimming is going ok for you.  When are you next back at WN?  

My stomach is somewhat differing shades, as I am bruising really badly from the stims injections (didn't have one bruise last time).  As I didn't have a follow-up after my last failed cycle  , I found out on Friday that I had really bad quality embies (all were grade 4) last time, so am having a bit of a crisis of confidence that it will go the same way again (I knew they weren't good, but didn't realise they were this bad).  At least on a positive note, the grade can't get any worse  .

A big hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Surely they should of told you this on e/t    you have been taking the co enzyme havent you as that helps with the quality etc   maybe try taking the protein drink Whey to go you mix it with milk


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

At E/T they told me they had fragmentation and there was somewhat of a negative atmosphere in the room.  The nurse told me on Friday that if they had told me they were grade 4, then it would not have been useful to know this.  She just asked me if I smoked and was I eating plenty of fruit and veggies.  I have never smoked and eat fruit and veg constantly.  Guess I just felt a bit of a failure as I did everything they told me too.

Still taking the co-enzyme and am on the litre of milk a day.  When I started stimms on my first attempt they told me half a litre of milk was more than necessary, so this time am going for the full 1 litre.  Is it too late to start the whey to go?  If not, will pop into town and buy some - ready to try anything to improve the quality.  

Cheers
Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Not sure if its too late hun but anything is worth a try isnt it   at least you can say you have tried   also try and up your protein chicken,turkey,eggs,cheese, lentils and beans as this will all help   and maybe a hot water bottle on your tum when your on the sofa at night


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Emma - will give anything and everything a go


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I'd love you see your lot going nuts over tuna! Mine do too - Rashed is hilarious as he hears the tin opener and is by my side within seconds as he knows what is coming - mmmmm tuna juice (they love the brine)

Chelsea - just keep doing what you are doing hun, sounds like you already are doing what you can and every cycle is different as I've just found out!  

I only got 2 eggs this time, but both fertilised and were good quality (they didn't give me a grade as it wouldn't make a difference as I only had the 2 anyway!) - I've been taking Omega 3, 1000mg vitamin C, 30-90mg Co Q10 and pregnacare pills now for about 6-8 weeks  I also eat lots of steak, chicken and veg/salad and drink 2 pints of milk a day so I hope this has all helped in some way. 

I know how hard it is not to worry, last week I was going out of my mind with only 2 eggs collected, but I feel better now - things can work out OK!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Elly.  You are absolutely right, I am doing all I can.  Just had a bit of a wobble over the last few days and lost my way a bit.

Have given myself a good talking too and will not allow myself to wallow any longer  

Take it easy.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know what Tash and her d/h are having


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma      When will tash be on to tell - or can you tell me on the QT? (I'm on messenger!)

Chelsea - go girl - don't give up - even though we were down last week, we didn't give up hope...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

She is keeping me in suspense - I will call Tash, just eating my lunch (tuna on crackers to start with!) 

Where is everyone on here today!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon

Sorry to keep you all waiting, esp Elly    Well the news is that we have two healthy boys on board   Am still in a bit of shock cause I convinced myself one was a girl....

Hope you are all ok and haven't had chance to catch up yet...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ahhh how lovely 2 little mummies soldiers...boys love their mums you know


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Congratulations Tash -


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Em, I will make them love me and i'm going to make them into mummies boys  
Feels weird...

Elly - did you just try and call   am on the phone to the office, its all go go go    Phone is ringing non stop from family so sorry I missed your call. 

Oh Haster, that ring thing didn't work on me  

Thanks Chelsea


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG!! Tash i forgot the ring thing   bloody hatster eh


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Haven't had a chance to read through all the posts but did see that Tash is having two boys - congratulations!

I had my scan this morning and am pleased to report that I have 12 follies at the moment. 6 on each ovary - between 14 and 10 on the left and between 14 and 8 on the right. Lining is 8.9 so far. They took some blood to check my oestrogen levels and they are going to call this afternoon to see if needed to keep on 3 menopur or reduce to 2. Very relieved that something is going on in there and should be on track for ec next Monday,

Thanks for all your good wishes - will go back and read the posts now.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just had a quick scan through - 

Wildcat - congrats on being PUPO - not sure if I said that on Friday   

Pots - congrats on being officially pregnant - enjoy every minute!

Debs - sorry to hear that you were feeling a bit down - this is the one for you I am sure of it   . I think things can change dramatically from one cycle to the next and I am sure you will have great embies this time. It's exhausting having to eat/drink all these various things isn't it!

Emma - glad your appointment has come through so quickly. Look forward to hearing what they have to say.

Jules - glad you had a lovely holiday.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Glad your scan went well hun   everything is looking good ..so far so good eh


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Emma - hope it goes to plan all the way


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash - well done hun on the     I was tempted to say 2 boys for my guess earlier but changed it to girls at the last minute cos girls are cute! lol Yeah I'm trying to call you!! I left you a message but I'd still like to chat - are you about now? 

Monkey - thanks! Looks like you have a great start there, grow follies grow


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi ladies 
I'm in Ireland at the moment on my hols,the weather has been nice and sunny so far 
Tash Thats great news    
Jules  
Monkey six on each side keeping it all even, well done and I hope they keep going nicely  
Mrs Wildcat Good luck on the tww I hope it's not dragging for you x 
Beanie good luck to you too x 
Debs I'm sure it will turn out a higher quality this time  
Hope everyone is well
Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sukie-Have a lovely time   have you seen any little people   (lepricorns NOT midgets)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there!

Tash! Congratulations!   so pleased the scan went well and they are nice and healthy. I'm very sorry the ring thing was wrong   i'm officially giving that up as bull sh*t now  . 

Chelseabun - sorry you are getting so bruised - I would think the protein drinks are definitely worth a go and remember every cycle is so different so stay   

Emma - great news about your appt - that was nice and quick - cant wait to hear all about it   have you eaten the meringues yet?  

Monkey - 12 follies are great well done!   

Jules hope you are doing ok and starting to feel a bit better. How are your kitties?

Wildcats - great news about your 2 embies - are you testing every day like last time?  

Alisha - glad the bastingwent well and good luck    

Well the bbq went well - rained on and off but it could have been worse! dh had given me a lecture about not getting off my face too early so I paced myself well and lasted until 3am! Took us all day yesterday to clear up though and we were knackered! now we have to eat all the left overs and drink all the champagne that people brought


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Yeah i did, although one as i wanted to puke   not because they were horrible as i dont really like meringues   d/f liked his though    ...what a hard life having to eat and drink the left overs eh


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

you silly mare - you shouldnt have eaten it! I wont offer you some of the 20 or so we have left over then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I only asked you to bring me some for a laugh to see if you would    i couldnt eat anymore so keep em


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Oh what lovely weather....not

Tash, yippee, and me saying it was defo two girls, so much for the guessing game, so pleased for you hun, your two little boys will look after and protect you in your old age hun  

Emma, not long till your appointment hun, carnt wait to hear how you get on  

Beanie, well done on e/t hun, fingerscrossed for you  

Wildcat, the big O, sounding good hun  

Hi Hatster, glad the bbq went well, as for the left over champers, you can share it with me  

Chelsea, stay positive hun, as they say every cycle is different, i am sure you will get a better grade this time  

Alisha, hope the 2ww is going well hun  

Pots, congratulations on your levels, well done hun, heres to a happy healthy pg  

Hi to everyone else, Jules77, Julesx, Fingers, Suki, Ali, Gill, Minow and anyone i have missed........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Any news on when your going to be starting


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ems

Going to FET in Oct/Nov, if that fails off to Poland for inital consultation in Jan 2008, so bring it on, have started to get in my positive mode  

Will you have to do a monitored cycle at the ARGC?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh not long at all till you get going then   
Yes most probably i think they do that with everyone hun from day 1 of your cycle bloods, ovulation sticks and scans   will know more thurs


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Carnt wait for you to get started, they have such good results, i so hope that this is the one for you hun as i know that you will be putting alot of time and money into this, not that you havent already, but it would be lovely, if you could be as lucky as Pots  

Also cannot believe that WN, is going to charge you £20 for your notes, what a cheek, i hope that they read this the stingy p**gs


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Monkey hun, forget to say well done on the follies, sounds like you will get loads of lovely eggies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its got to work at the argc   if it doesnt i will have to try again...to be honest they are the best place for me atm what with my immune issues etc, plus they can drain my tube during e/c if they need to so what Mr R thought was a problem can be solved quickly without waiting on the bloody nhs


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well that will be handy having your tube drained at e/c, if you wait for the NHS, you will still be waiting this time next year  , i always wonder about the immune issues, but i think i will wait until after my FET to see if i will investigate them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-I only got tested cause of all my m/c's etc and i had the baby tested and there was no reason for him not to survive he was perfect   so thanks to FF i wasnt going to let it lie and Mr S came back with my results which was a weight lifted off my shoulders


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Not sure if you remember me telling you, but i also had 3 m/cs, although it was along time ago, so if i end up with another chemical this time, might go and get tested, i am glad that you have found out the cause of your m/cs, i am sure it really helps when going through IVF again, so when you get your next positive, at least you will feel more positive


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah sorry i forgot Myra   I would like you say wait and see what happens hun   I will feel a lot more relaxed as when you get your bfp at argc they have you in every 2/3 days taking your progesterone, full blood count and hcg levels to make sure everything is ok, if its not they up your drugs whether they be for immune or progesterone   i so hope this works     

Anyway, off to watch H&A then making dinner  

Have a nice evening all


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Myra - thought you were just ignoring me  

Not too long for you now - it certainly feels like October already doesn't it?

Emma - it's definitely going to work for you at the ARGC   

Thanks for your good wishes Wildcat, Hatster and Sukie. Just heard back from WN and they are dropping me to 2 powders for today and tomorrow. My estrogen levels are 2700 but not really sure what that means? Oh well, not too worried - we will know more on Weds morning.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See ya later Ems  

Monkey, me ignore you never hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Everyone round to Hatsters for tea tonight then! NOt sure I want to go out in the   I want it to be  again.

Hatster - sounds like you had a good night though - all that booze! Can't say I'd want to clean up after than many people though. I hope no one was sick in your wardrobe   

Sukie - you are a very sad bunny logging on while you are on holiday! go and enjoy yourself!!! 

Hi Myra - yeah we love the big O - why can't we have this on a normal night!!!  Your FET will WORK!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Wildcat I'm not sad!   (well maybe I am)   but I'm staying with my mum and Dad so it doesn't count 

Emma No leprechaun's just one midget  but I'm about to go out looking for me pot of gold underneath the rainbow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sukie - ahh ok then I will let you off! I thought you were in a nice hotel somewhere with DH - in which case you shouldn't be taking time to chat to us lot! lol  Ihope you are having a dryer time than we are


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

It's been nice and sunny today  but not quite sunbathing weather. Dh is glued to the news so since the opportunity arose I thought I'd take advantage.     to both your lovely embies


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Hide de Ho  

Monkey - well done on the 12 follies   that is excellent - keep chugging the liquids - bit of a challenge isnt it - especially when you are out and about

Debs - Glad the scan went well and that you have started stimming - how are you going with facing two injections   I think you are doing all you can - you said you were eating plenty of protein - I think zita west recommends approx 55g when ttc. Rest when you can, get to bed early and try not to worry. Easier said than done. Also gentle heat on your lower abdo is sposed to help with the lining.
I started stims on friday and will be back for a progress scan next fri - how about you  

Alisha - I think I might have seen you in the waiting room with your husband - wasnt sure though and I did not like to say anything just incase. Did your husband bring the car up to the door to save you getting wet  
I was thinking of you with that long drive back to Wiltshire - it was bad enough on the local roads with all the flooding, etc - glad you are safely home and sending you loads of sticky vibes        

Beanie -        

Jules - glad you had such a great time on your hols

Tash - two little boys - how lovely  

Emma - cant believe your appt has come so quick   so good that you can push forward without having all that dreadful waiting about. Do you get to meet the famous MrT on thurs   I know they will be able to help you  

Haster - sounds like you survived your big day - well done   enjoy the scraps

Wildcats -        

Hello to Jules, Myra, Gill, Ali, Bali, Sukie, Pots, Bendy and everyone else I have not covered


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Tash - How wonderful!  Two little boys!  I can't remember what i predicted now, can you?   I'm so happy for you!  

Wildcat - Lots of     for the 2ww!

Beanie - Well done on ET and good luck for the 2ww!    

Monkey - Well done on the follies!  

Alisha - For your wait      

Chelsea - Glad stimming is going well  

Hi to Sukie, Myra, Hatster and eveyone i have missed  

Had more blood yesterday and all is well and rising like it should so we are relieved and trying to enjoy it all as much as possible as we are so scared!  I am sure everything will be fine, we have to have faith in that  

Thanks for all your messages  

Pots
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Pots  - hang in there honey all will be well. The first few weeks are always the scariest but you just have to have faith that what will be will be and that everything will go smoothly!      what were your blood levels yesterday?

Jellybabe - good luck with stimms    

Emma - not long now babe    

   to all the other 2wwers, how you feeling? I'm just being normal, no stress. as I said to Pots what will be, will be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Pots-Replied on the other thread   glad their monitoring you other wise you wouldnt of none you needed more clexane   

Wildcat    

Beanie    

Alisha    

Sukie-Glad your having a nice time  

Jellybabe-Where are you in tx now   you must be stimming


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW just sent me this link - it seems MrT at ARGC has had a slapped wrist - Emma, thankfully it won't effect him treating patients so you will be OK    Go MrT!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6912361.stm


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Wildcat, here are alot more related articles including a statement from ARGC

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103231.0

It's a kick in the teeth for sure and unjust but all the same the clinic will stay open


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks pots - It seems crazy - once again the HFEA are doing things without really considering the emotions of the patients. I really resent paying them my £104!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Trying to be discreet here as since i've been off a big cupbard that used to hide my pc is gone so everyone can see my damn pc   

Pots - replied to you on the woking pg thread  

Elly, Beannie, Alisha - sending you loads of sticky stuff   

Emma - I spoke to Anne last night, she didn't know about your result and was gutted for you.  Said it doesn't matter where you go as long as you get the result  

Monkey - well done on those follies.

Haster - yeh chuck the ring thing    Glad the bbq went well and it wasn't a wash out.  Was you really legless by the end of it then   

Debs - good luck with the stimms

Myra - yeh don't turn into mystic meg will ya  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i've missed something but trying frantically not to get caught.  

Well its the morning after for me and I woke up with a big smile on my face about my two boys


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning.. lovely day here  

hatster glad the bbq went well and   to all them yummy left overs! pmsl at you dh giving you a lecture   that's the sort of thing my dp would do.

Beanie .. lots of luck for this tx ..     

wildcat chilling  and no stress sounds the best   wishing you all the best for this one      

emma the countdown is on   how exciting.. can't wait to hear about your 1st meet and what will happen   have you got butterflies in yur tum?

Pots    for your rising levels  

jelly.. what were you wearing? ..you'll have to give me a description now   .. yeah dp got soaked getting the car   were you the lady talking about the rain to me by the door? oohh I need to know now!  my cover is blown   good luck with the stimms  

sukie hope you're having a nice time in ireland   are you stimming now? best of luck with that   

nvh what fab news about your boys     that evens things up with piglets girls now   pmsl at making them mummies boys  

monkey well done with your follies .. did they take bloods on day 1 of your stimms scan? That's good if they have   best of luck with the scans this week   

Debs howz the stimms going? 

bali how was your bbq? hope the computer is behaving itself  

jules x glad you had a nice holiday.. a good active one  .. the most me & dp manage is a gentle stroll  

Myra how you doing? you still need to send me that info   I didn't know about your previous m/c I'm very sorry to hear that  


Jules hope you're ok 

hi to all you other ladies i've missed   

I feel the most relaxed ever on this 2ww + 2d .. its hard to to work out when the start of day 5 is I reckon I'm approaching it now or in the next day or 2.. hoping I don't have to go into work today so I better email my  manager and see.. its such a lovely day would like to do a bit of gardening and berry picking.. anyway hope the weather is good over there too   have a good day everyone ttfn 

    
 to us all on 2ww


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash how dare they move your cupboard    don't they know you have FF to read at least 10 times a day??  Tell them your boys need the shade

Alisha - are you writing an essay there! It's nice to see you are chilled too, I'm finding this one quite easy so far just not thinking about it. Sending you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - berry picking eh, sounds like something out of a book    Go steady on the gardening though    

Elly - yeh what a flipping cheek eh    Hope your feeling those positive vibes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Again

Tash-Tell Ann thanks and i will miss her    glad its starting to sink in and you were   this morning 

Alisha-      i cant wait im so excited and d/f is constantly talking about it which is good  

Elly-Yeah the HFEA needs a good    im glad that they wont be closing as they are my only hope


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma I think there would be a riot at HFEA headquarters if they shut down the argc!! they have the best stats in the country and I'm praying they work their magic on you  

Alisha - what berries are you picking? I can't find raspberries in my local tesco and I'm having a rasp faze at the moment. I've also just eaten a whole packet of asparagus! and a mango - wondering what to eat next!

Tash - my vibes are good today! have the boys started their football sessions yet?







with 2 boys your poor tummy will get kicked a lot!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hurray day at home!

wildcat.. I like to make my posts thorough!  
I'm going to my allotment to pick.. blackcurrants, redcurrants and some raspberries.. although the next lot won't be due until August/sep ..we're still eating our frozen ones too ..have you seen tesco's are doing english strawbs cheaply and blueberries ..we're bulk buying them atm.. I must admit to liking the frozen raspberries as they come out a bit mushy and juicy  I notice you ca'nt get blackcurrants or redcurrants often in the shops... lucky alisha  mmmmm asparagus ..

emma.. arrre bless df..that is a really good sign though  It tis difficult for them too and your other half must have had a difficult year too.. he's obviously really excited  my dp has asked (me) lots more questions this time round  which is good, he even said he felt more excited cause it was a different tx.. and we've had good chats about what to do next, he really doesn't want to go back to WN.... 

nvh I read about your boys having a punch up on camera  were they really moving about that much  .. I shall be doing a spot of dead heading.. nothing too strenuous and light harvesting of the berry trees on the allotment..  (not skipping in pastures surrounded by butterflies and bunnies...) you poor townie you really need to get out more! 

right lunch and I'm away


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-So glad your d/h is excited too   bless him   if this doesnt work (but it will  ) where will you go do you think next


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi Alisha or should I call you country pupkin   i'm not a towny     just made me laugh the way you said you was picking your berries.  Its really good that you are at one with your organic range of fruit and veggies.  I buy might cheaply at tesco's like you mention   I can't be doing with slugs etc    Its bard enough in the garden let alone on the produce I have to eat.  Oh maybe I am a towny  

Elly - think they are sleeping at the moment, maybe they will be dancers as myself and dh aren't in to foot ball.

Emma - i'm sure the argc won't be closing, they are too big and bad for that


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

Monkey - good luck for the scan tomorrow and well done on 12 follies

Hatster - I thought about you all day Saturday (well until about 5pm, when I figured that the alcohol would have been in full flow and you wouldn't have cared less what the weather was doing  ) and wondered if your guests would be arriving in their wellies and waterproof coats.  Glad the BBQ was a success, shame about the clearing up part.

Sukie - hope the d/regs are going ok and you are enjoying your time in Ireland.  Hope the sun is still shining for you.

Jellybabe - I have now analysed my protein intake and have realised that I well exceed the 55g, so feel alot better now.  I got myself in a tizz and thought I wasn't doing enough, when in fact I am.  Panic over and I am going with Wildcats philosophy of whatever will be will be.  Hope your stimms are going ok.  I was on 2 injections, but last night was the dreaded 3.  As I am on Gonal F the pens are pre-loaded and you to use whats left in one pen and then make up the difference with another - I feel like a pin cushion.  I am back on Friday as well, will be there in the afternoon.

Emma - not a great thing to read about the ARGC, but it is so typically British to knock people who are successful.  Its almost as though the more successful you are, the more of a target you become.  I received my invoice today to pay the HFEA fee, and wondered why on earth I should pay it.

Tash - I would demand your cupboard back.  I bet nobody would dare argue with a pregnant lady  

Alisha, Beanie and Wildcat - loads of    

Had our new bed delivered today, so can't wait to try that out  .    

A big hello to everyone else.

Enjoy the rest of the sunny day.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Chelseabun-whats your new bed like


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

its a leather bedstead with an inset mattress - does that make sense?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes, good choice we have a chocolate brown leather bedstead with a insert mattress too


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

ours is chocolate brown as well - bought it from Furniture Village.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

So did we   has yours got a creamy/beigy stitching on it


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

I hope that everyone is ok.

Jules LH - Your holiday sounds lovely. Just what you needed to be all nice and relaxed for your next treatment
Bali - Not long till your appointment now.
Debs - Hope the Stimming is going ok. Enjoy your new bed!
Beanie - Congrats on being PUPO. Sending you lots of sticky vibes. 
Alisha - hope the 2WW+2 days is going well for you. Glad to hear that you are feeling nice and relaxed
Tash - Congrats on your news. 2 boys    how exciting.
Monkeylove - Glad to hear that your follies are growing nice and strong. Are you in for another scan tomorrow?
Sukie - Hope you are having a lovely holiday in Ireland
Hatster - Glad the BBQ went well. Enjoy all that champagne
Pots - Has your news sunk in yet. Congrats again.
Emma - Let us know how you get on on Thursday as I am intersted in what they do differently.

Had a nice weekend with DH and went out for a nice meal last night with some friends.
A/F arrived, so have closure on this failed tx. Will start again in Sept.

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Sarah38
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx starting again Aug
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET in Oct/Nov
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
Clareber
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Jules 77

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









DownRegging









Sukie - Started D/R 13th July

Stimming









Monkey2007 - Started Stimming on 17th July. E/C Monday 30th July
Chelseabun - Started Stimming 21st July
Jellybabe - Started Stimming 20th July

 2WW PUPO !! 









Wildcats E/T on the 20th July
Alisha Converted to IUI - "basted" on 20/07
Beanie (E/T 23rd July)

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Pots at ARGC

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-I got a/f on sat morning    so glad you had a nice meal   will pm you when i have been for my cons appt


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - sure does have the creamy beige stitching!!  

Jules77 - stimms are going ok and I will make sure that I enjoy the new bed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

well i would say we have great taste and the same bed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - sorry that af showed on sat but glad you had a lovely meal with dh.

Emma - hope that af of yours wasn't too heavy but the bum bullets did their thang this time eh  

Debs - happy stimming   

2wwers -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Tash, yeah the bum bullets did there thang...think that was down to the botty clear out   will have to have another one soon me thinks


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Tash on your boys   , did u cry when they told you??
Alisha, Elly and Beanie.... hope the 2ww is going ok     
Debs and jellybabe...glad stimming is going ok, hope those follies are cooking nicely   
Monkey....12 is great, good luck with your next scan   
Sukie...hope you are doing to many mad things on dreg    and your enjoying your hols 
Pots.....those levels are getting higher...could it be double trouble ??
Emma...good luck for thurs......may not be able to get on for awhile as step daughter and her friend are coming to stay for 10 days and they hog the PC   
Hi Myra, Gill,Kerry, Minow, Bendy, Barney(wherever u r hiding), Bali, Jules, JulesLH, Hatser, mr W and anyone i have missed. xxxxxx
Ali x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Well a day rain free, wow what bliss, actually really hot this afternoon, dh got his company car today, its a Mitsubishi Animal, it is so cool, went for a spin in it this afternoon, it felt really wierd as it is so high up compared to a normal car  

Alisha hun, i have not forgotten, i wll pm you all the details, glad that you are feeling really relaxed on this 2ww, so pleased that it is not stressing you hun    

Elly, also glad that you are not stressed hun, and taking each day as it comes, all my fingers and toes crossed for you and Mr Wildcat   

Goodluck to all the stimming girls Chelsea, Jelly, Monkey  

Beanie, goodluck with you 2ww hun, miss you, hope that you are ok  

Ali, have fun with stepdaughter, few girlie days ahead for you  

Tash, defo not changing my job to become the next mystic meg  

Ems, not long to go now, so exciting, really looking forward to hearing what Mr T has to say    

Pots, congrats on the levels rising hun, looking forward to hearing new of 1st scan  

Is that everyone? 

Love & Hugs to all Myra xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Jules, sorry hun, glad to hear that you are going again in September


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Busy day today with work - important meeting this afternoon but now that is out of the hopefully should be quieter until I start my holiday next week. I am back in for next scan v early tomorrow so hopefully the follies have continued to grow, but not too fast. Getting excited now   

Alisha, Beanie and Wildcat    - hope all is going ok. 

I haven't read much about the ARGC but just seems like some sort of legal/regulation thing so I am sure it will not affect tx there. I did see something in the paper that some couples were going to sue them as their tx had not been successful - wouldn't it be nice if you did get a money back guarantee? Looking forward to hearing how you get on.

Ali - not long until your holiday!

Debs - that pen sounds much easier than having to mix up the drugs. Not long now until your scan on Friday   

Jules - glad you had a nice weekend and that you now have closure. 

Tash - bet you were smiling all today after the news re your boys.

Myra - you posted while I was writing - hi and enjoy the new car

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow - have a nice evening all.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - I cant wait to find out how you get on with your appt on thurs - really excited for you   I am day 5 of stimming and all is well. Went for acup today and feel nice and relaxed

Alisha - I did not speak to anyone at the front door   so the person I thought was you was not you   good job I didnt introduce myself as Jelly  
I love berry picking - went to one near my mum's house and they also had pick your own sunflowers which are my favs. Glad you are feeling chilled - that will really help the embies to snuggle in.

Debs - Glad you are feeling better about things - you are doing all you can   I am in for the next scan on fri morning so we will miss each other again. When is your ec planned for  

Wildcat & Beanie - sending you lots of positive thoughts and sticky vibes  

Ali - hope you have a nice time with your step daughter  

Monkey -   for your scan tommorow 

Sukie - hope the dereg madness is passing by smoothly

Pots - it all sounds v positive - you must be beaming still

Hi Myra, Tash, Jules, Bali, Haster and all the other woking lovlies


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Jelly - glad that the stimms are going well. Good luck for your scan on Friday    I will be there then as well - what time are you in?


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkey - Im in about 10.50 I think - I guess that will be your last scan before the big day then   Hope you have some nice juicy follies tommorow  

Are you still getting your early nights - Im trying but I just get distracted too easily and end up in bed later than planned   must try harder 

Help!!! please - can anyone tell me how to get smilies on my profile - I've tried cut and paste but its not working - I need some positive vibes in there  thanks


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Having a wee moan girls, i got a phone call from a friend today, well thought she was a friend, she told me that she is 3 months pg, and that she is thinking of having an abortion     she is 31 and said to me that it is not the right time for a baby, what the f**k, she also knows about my tx, i am devasted, i cannot believbe she called me, i was so upset i hung up on her, now i am feeling bad, that i did not offer her my support, she has not called back...maybe thats a good thing, cause right now i am not sure what i would say to her, and if she is feeling so down, maybe i am not the right person for her to talk to.....

Anyway, my moan for the night....love ya all xxxxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Myra - I know how you feel   . A friend of mine has 2 boys but has also had 2 abortions coz they didn't fit in with her plans. I used to be really strong but since my m/c I get really angry that getting pregnant for some is as easy as buying a newspaper   Try not to feel bad about putting the phone down - your friend has been very insensitive knowing that you are having IVF and still saying what she said.

 for you  

Jules LH x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Jules, its so hard, i feel so sad that some one i call my friend can be so insensitive to my situtation, although i do appreciate that everyone has their own story to tell  

Hope that my post did not offend anyone, i thought that i would be ok to post to all my friends on FF, but i now do realise that there are two sides to every story, as dh kindly reminded me, i was just thinking of myself, seems abit selfish now, sorry guys....

Anyway on a brighter note, its dhs birthday tomorrow, the ripe old of age of 35, still my wee toy boy, although i keep reminding him, he is catching up with me  

Catch you all tomorrow....luv Myra

Jules, thanks again hun, feeling really sorry for myself tonight, and you have made me feel that i am not on my own


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

myra sorry to hear you had to deal with your friend  .. 
I knew you hadn't forgotton. found out some more to day too ..have a good time on dh's b'day   

monkey good luck with the scan 2morrow 

jelly good luck with the scan on FRiday too..  why do you think it wasn't me then?

emma not sure yet..  I'm a bit confused by it all atm .. I'll pm you on that one! will need to take stock and plan around work too or be brave and take the time off  .. which will cause mass distruption
one more day togo!

nvh the home grown produce is great.. but does have its draws back sometimes.. last year I grew brocolli and I was really proud of it. I lightly steamed it and served it up and as me and dp were eating  
I noticed some things not so brocolli like... and they were great big chunky caterpillars amongs the stems .. there were loads of them.. vomit inducing.. they were all stiff too... urggghh.. how grim is that! I must admit I did find the biggest slug ever today.. I nearly took a piccy of it to show dp.. it was about the size of a mouse  ..they are pretty grim.. enough to make anyone be a townie 

hi ali how you doing?

Hi jules sorry af turned up when she did  .. but as you say its closure 

dp is off for a couple of days to see his folks.. not such good news as he's mum is having a mastectomy tomorrow  as a lump was found..so obviously hoping it goes well..On a selfish note that means I have to do my gestone jab by myself  ooohh eckkk.. that's going to be fun..not!

anyway bed..

wildcat and beanie and me      

have a good day all

hello to everyone I have missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Alisha-Sorry to hear about d/h's mum hope her op goes well and she is Cancer free    the disruption isnt too bad for the argc its only two weeks of daily bloods which in the grand scheme of things is only 2wks of my life   look at pots she did it from bournemouth and although it was a pain for her it was worth it  

Monkey-Good luck for your scan    

Jellybabe-Good luck for your scan tomorrow chick     

Myra-I wouldnt feel guilty about putting down the phone   maybe send her a text and explain why you did it   

Ali-Have fun with the step daugther and her friend  

Waiting for Woking to call so i can collect my notes


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - how are you doing, do you have a date yet for your next cycle? Don't let them hog the pc! 

Myra - ooo Mitsubishi animals are gorgeous! I'm jealous! At least you won't get stuck in the rain now  OMG I can't believe what your non friend did - that is just so inconsiderate and insensative. Don't feel bad hun - I'm sure she has other friends she could have called instead of loading this onto you. Hearing things like this make me mad - why did she wait till 3 months pg to decide this. Makes me mad 

Monkey - a money back gaurantee would be fab - they do this in the US, you pay $21,000 (about 10k) and you get 7 goes, no baby = money back! I think they should do that here too. Good luck with your scan today.

Jellybabe - how come you aren't in for a scan today? I was in every other day, if you are on day 6 I'm surprised they aren't scanning you more often 

Alisha - YUK finding creepies in your food is not pleasant, however I try to remind myself that some people in the world eat grubs and they are meant to be really good for you - it's just we aren't used to it. Can't say I'd want to eat creepies myself. MrW would have been sick if he saw that slug as he hates them. Rasher brought on in on his fur the other day - we decided that Rasher must have wanted a pet slug called norman! (It didn't stay in long!). I hope DH's mum is OK. 

Emma - have woking done your notes yet? Good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it.

I'm off to get showered now, back later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-No they havent rung yet but once i am dressed etc i will be calling them to say im on my way ready or not   how you feeling today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Only had a brief read cause i'm trying to hide and write my post! 

Alisha - OMG    that would be enough for me to give up on the natural veggies, that would make me vom and put me off for life!  Me thinks i'm going to stay shopping at tesco and will be inspecting my produce in detail from now on    Best of luck to dh's mum  

Monkey - good luck with your scan  

Emma - don't take any nonsense, the amount of money you've spent there, i'm sure they can manage a little letter.  I'm excited for yout tomorrow.

Ali - have fun with your dil and her friend, don't spend too much now.  No didn't cry, haven't cried at all even when I got my bfp so must be a really hard cow! Saying that I always cry at other peoples situations and things like lassie    I'm sure I will be all emotional once they are born  

Myra - no need to apologise, we all know where you are coming from.  She's very insenstive speaking to you about having an abortion knowing your situation.  What she does is her business but a little tact please!    Don't blame you for hanging up  

Jelly - good luck for your scan  

Wildcat, Beanie, Alsiha -      Hope you're all full of positive vibes  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i've missed ya


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Glad to say that my scan went well this morning so thanks for sending all the   . I now have 14 follies, 6 on left from 12 to 18 and 8 on the right from 10 to 18. And my lining is 11.6 which I am sure is better than last time. WN seem pleased that they are growing but not too much so fingers crossed this is our time. EC definitely looks on for Monday. I'm in again at 7.50 on Friday - lots of early mornings.

Myra - sorry you had to deal with your friend. Surely she could telephoned someone else to talk about it? 

Wildcat, Alisha and Beanie   

Wildcat - that sounds like a great plan. It would be nice to get some money back after a failed cycle for a holiday or just shoe shopping...

Alisha - hope dh's mum gets better really soon and good luck for your injection

Paris - have fun picking up your notes - what time is your appt tomorrow?

Jellybabe - sorry I won't see you on Friday. I am trying to be good re early nights but it is hard. I was in bed by 10.30 last night but had to be up at 6   which is far too early for me. 

Hi Jules - when are you starting again? I know it's not too long away.

Hi NVH - sorry to hear about your cupboard being moved. Very inconsiderate.

Hi everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I can see you now - ready or not I'm coming!!! I'm feeling great today. Very positive    

Tash - can you get them to put up another screen? That's so annoying!

Monkey - good news on the scan great looking follies and good sizes too! 

Does anyone know how long it takes for a pregnyl shot to get out of your system - I want to know when it's safe to test   I last took 1500 pregnyl on Monday evening!  (mind you I tested every day last time with pregnyl and it never showed up at all!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Suzi rung to say the notes are ready so on my way to collect them then will do some cold calling in Weybridge  

Monkey-Well done on the scan  

Elly-Go on start testing now


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

Sorry not been on but very very busy at work!!

Tash, congratulation on your news of two boys, well i was completely wrong, but I'm no mystic meg .  I'm sure its feeling much more real now, knowing your having the boys, and you can start to get things ready.  Whens your next scan?  I would tell them to put the cupboard back, how dare they argue with a pregnant lady, of twins! 

Myra, I'm so sorry to hear that your friend off loaded that information on you.  I mean each to their own but some sensitivity please   hope you feel better soon.

Wildcats, the American system sounds great, i would happily pay that for that reassurance.  Sticky vibes for you    

Emma good luck for tomorrow  , whats cold calling?

Beanie sticky vibes for you as well    

Alisha, god your message made me laugh, stiff caterpillars in your cooked broc, that would def put me off.  As for the giant slug, my DH hates them and is becoming obsessed with them in the garden, always going on slug patrol   last week he put stale beer down and it worked a treat, I've never seen so many dead slugs in one place.  He really should get out more often .  Sticky vibes for you as well    

Jules lovie, thinking of you  

Ali, hows it going with your step daughter? At least the weather seems to be improving so you can all go out.

Jelly good luck for your scan  

Monkey well done on getting 14 follies, and good luck for EC on Monday  

Hi to everyone else, Bendy, Hatster, Chelseabun, Minow, Gill, Sukie, Caro, Angie, Fingers 

I'm completely knacker ed after two long days at work and another two looming on tomorrow and Friday  .  Weekend off so hurrah.  getting really excited that our first apt is on Tuesday at  WN, starting to feel that it really might all happen for us soon.  I know that might sound a bit naive but I'm feeling really positive.  

Take care love Bali xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - get your tits out if you're going cold calling    Glad WN have your letter sorted.  Hope you don't get all emotional saying good bye to them.  Don't forget to see Anne H if you can  

Elly - Hmm not sure how long pregnyl stays in your system    In any case its too early, wait til next week, don't listen to emma  
We're in for an office move shortly so will see where I end up  

Bali - wondered where you were, but  see you've been busy at work    Yeh it does feel a lot more real although they were really active yesterday and gone all quiet today, hope they are ok    
You do right to be positive for your appointment and upcoming tx.  Don't forget to insist on starting on day 21 of this cycle and then you'll be stabbing yourself in no time.  There is no reason not to feel positive, it does work 1st time for some people. Can't wait to see which cons you have, Mr Head teacher or Mr Atkins    or Mr Brookes but I don't know much about him.

Monkey - great news on your scan, all cooking nicely eh.  Good luck for Friday and by Monday you will have a brilliant crop of eggies.  That 2ww is looming


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Tash - I am really excited now - sad I know! I am feeling positive and that this really might be our time.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkey - there is no reason why this isn't your time so keep those positive thoughts flowing.  Its definately not sad and you've had yoru fair share of tx so its about time that you get your bfp.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah Emma - get the dollies out, you'll get loads of sales!  

Bali - positive is the best way to be, it's the only way to survive this I have found! I've had many setbacks and I'm still positive as being negative doesn't change the outcome - it just makes you feel like crap while you are waiting! so     

Same goes for everyone else! 

I'm worried about getting a false positive from the pregnyl, I took a shot on Monday evening (1500ml) so that's probably still in my system. Although last time I tested daily and it didn't show up. Confused now


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks girls, positive I'll stay 

Wildcat, try and resist testing or you'll only worry more   

Tash I'm sure your boys are just fine, try not to worry and remember they are still very small hun. 

well I'm off to brave Tesco's, i hate food shopping on this blooming diet.  Lost 1/2 pound this week so now only 6 to go, yippee!!

Love to all Bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh and Tash we have Mr Curtis, is that good i can't remember love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali   Mr Curtis is Mr Atkins   he will go on and on about no carbs and lots of protein so beware    its good to be   honey  

Elly-Poas go on i dare you  

Tash- 

Went to collect my file and it was very emotional   they were all lovely and said they want me to tell them when i get pg and go in and show them the bump and baby/ies   they also said i can go back when ever i like and i wont have to wait for an appt    and that going to a new clinic and having a new set of eyes on us is a good thing   spoke to the lovely Ann and Sue and we talked about Tash and her boys   Also had to show Suzi how to do her job ...she is worried now she wont have a job next week


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your   for my scan on friday.

Alisha - dont think it was you as I did not talk to anyone at the door on my way out   the girl I thought was you was wearing a skirt and flip flops - which I thought was a little optimistic considering the weather conditions 
I think it is great that you can eat your own completely organic produce bugs and all   I have a few courgettes, toms and chilles growing on my dinky veg patch. Hope your dh mum has a successful op and is healthy in no time.

Wildcat - I think that US idea is the way to go   not sure if pregnyl will still be in your system - if you look on your pregnancy test instructions I think it will tell you about when to test when fertility drugs are in the system. Sounds like you are staying   and chilled on your 2ww       if you do test
My scan is on friday which is day 7 of stims - does seem like a long time doesnt it. btw I saw you and chris swish up the stairs on friday but I was called in to speak with the nurse so did not get a chance to say hi  


Myra - I cant believe how insensitive some so called friends can be  I dont think that you can really understand the emotional torture that is ttc for years unless you have been there   Im am really sorry that you had to deal with that. I went out for a meal with friends last week and they were so tactless (I wont go into details because I have put it behind me) that I had to leave and   in the toilets. I could not believe what they were saying esp as they knew what I had been through. Anyway, hope you are feeling better today  

Tash - there must be some cupboards in your new office  

Bali - I have only had MrC once of ec - he seemed really   and I know the girls on here and the nurse rate him highly

Monkey - well done on the follies and lining - that sounds excellent  

Debs - how are you today   keeping   I hope

Emma - glad you got the call to pick your notes up - you might bump into 
Mr R today  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bali - yeh Mr Curtis is Mr Atkin so he'll probably tell you to cut out carbs at some stage so watch out   He is very lovely though so your in good hands. Thanks for the advice regarding my twins by the way.  Well done with the diet by the way.  

Emma - thats was lovely of WN to support you with your move.  Its makes such a difference and just goes to show you how sincere the staff are there.

Elly - try googling how long pregnyl stays, its too early to test now anyway so get those mad ideas out of your head.

Jelly - they are very anal about office furniture and our director wants too see us all so all tall cupbards that used to divide us in sections has been removed to smaller ones.  I wouldn't mind but in the office move he is moving to the other side of the office so there was no point bloody shifting the tall ones in the first place


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma I bet you had a good cry, I know I would if I left as they have been good even if they weren't always successful. The staff there are lovely and I think they will miss you. However, I agree you need to try something different and you will get pg on your first go at ARGC!     

Bali - I'm not worrying this time! I am quite calm in fact! What will be, will be... 

Jelly - we are tempted by the US offer as with the current exchange rate its really very cheap to go there and do this, if they gave me my money back I'd probably give it back to them and ask for another 7 goes! lol  You should have waved at me on Friday!!

Those peesticks are tempting me - Emma you are    

Tash I did some research, looks like it might still be in my system till tomorrow or Friday - I am so not a patient person!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-I have already been PLEASE READ POSTS PROPERLY   

Elly-They probably havent even implanted yet so i would wait a few days   if you can that is   

Tash- what did you have for lunch


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - had a cheese salad with your favorite avocado, sounds boring but was actually quite nice.  Ddin't fancy anything else.  Had my yoghurt as usual and will be chomping on some cherries in a momento.

The book people are in so going to buy a couple of books for the twins, very previous I know but they are such a bargain so may as well.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma -  sorry ..... permission to smack my
I blame this bl**dy computer which is still playing up  
The staff are so lovely and really do care  

Wildcat - You wooshed right passed - a lady on a mission   I dont think you would have noticed me waving


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i can imagine Elly rushing past   

Tash-Ahhh thats lovely..hope those boys apprecate it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jelly - I was going to meet my babies! only one thing on my mind! Well actually there was 2 things - the 2nd being how am I going to do this as my neck was giving me much pain at the time (all better now thank god!)

Nvh - Oh I used to love the book people, not seen them around for years didn't even know they were still going! they are sooo cheap! 

I had chicken soup for lunch, going to find something else to munch on as I'm still hungry!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Afternoon all!

Tash - your company sounds as anal as mine.  Our company was bought in March and then 2 weeks later, they moved us all to different parts of the office and all this knowing the office was going to be closed. 

Emma - loads of luck for tomorrow.

Ali - I hope my follies are cooking, my trousers are a tad tight, so I hope that is a positive sign - mind you it could be the large volume of water and milk that I am consuming.  Have fun with your step-daughter and just push her off the chair if she is overusing the PC  

Myra - don't blame you for having a moan.  I would have done the exact same thing and either hung up or asked her to speak to someone else about it.

Monkey - the pen is really easy, I think they saw me coming and thought she looks a bit simple, so lets give her the easy option.  Mind you, I had a little peek at the sheet with the "drug options" and I'm sure I am paying over the odds for a simple life.  Well done on all your follies, it is certainly looking good.  Good luck on your next scan.

Jellybabe - EC is planned for August 3rd.  I guess you will be in at about at the same time?  They took me in 2 days early on my last go, so will have to wait and see.

Alisha - I wonder how many extra things you have eaten in the past - just think of all the extra protein    So sorry to hear about DHs mum, I hope everything goes ok.    for the rest of your 2WW+2

Wildcat - if i have to be more positive, then you have to be more patient    Behave yourself and go watch a movie!  Here are today's   

Beanie -   

Bali - good luck with the appt on Tuesday and hope you get going soon.

I must admit I am feeling a bit sick - think i have protein overload.  Just been out to lunch with DH and had pasta with a rich creamy sauce and think that was a step too far (mind you I was a bit of   and ate the lot).  I am however very positive and this is quite good considering I had to get a puncture fixed, only to be told that I punctured the tyre in the wrong place and need a new one (yippeee!!!) - more money. 

Hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MMMMMmmmm your lunch sounded nice Debs    sounds like those ovaries are getting nice and large


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Debs - your lunch sounds lovely, but how is that protein overload    do you mean carb    I'm a pig when it comes to pasta too  
Bad news about the tyre     

Emma - what did you have for lunch  

Elly - glad the neck is all better, hope you find something else to go with your soup as that is not enough


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Tash - i was thinking of the litre of cream it seemed to have poured over it.  I am a bit  of an  though.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and wish *Paris* good luck for your appt at ARGC tomorrow.

Hope all of you 2ww'ers (*Wildcat, Alisha, Beanie*) are doing ok   to you.

Caro xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Debs - your lunch sounds yummy  - I will be more patient    I hope the tyre isn't too expensive I just had to replace all 4 of mine and 1 on MrW car as he also had a puncture, mine were just plain worn out!  

Tash, I just took a mango out the fridge (I hate them too cold!) and I have a packet of crisps and if needs be a sarnie too! I seem to want to eat quite often at the moment, like every 2 hours - hoping it's a sign  

Thanks Caro - hope you are well


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well back from shopping, and just in the nick of time as its pouring down with rain now!  I had a ham sandwich for lunch and bunch of grapes, not very exciting.  Cooking a chicken buryani for tea for my DH and I'll have a little too, but will have to run up and down the stairs at work tomorrow to burn off the cals!!

I love the book people, we have them at work, but haven't seen them lately love Bali x

Emma whats cold calling, and silly me i didn't realise Mr Curtis had two names  . xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bali - cold calling is when you call someone either on the phone or in person to sell them something they probably don't need! lol and without an appointment.

LOWERING THE TONE TIME.....

My friend just sent me this picture of a sea anemone - warning it looks VERY rude!  

http://bp1.blogger.com/_PC-S2Jpb-TY/RnviZk4uqXI/AAAAAAAAAUY/0ejBHoW6KvI/s1600/cock%2Bthing.jpg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Wildcats, it won't open on my PC, and thanks for the info on cold calling


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bali - Mmmmm I love buryani, can you save some for us    We take the mick out of MrC cause he is such a protein freak that we call him Mr Atkins too - get it  

Elly - hoping that being hungry is a good sign, will open the link in a mo...

Debs -    yeh your right about the cream but not the pasta


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - I couldn't open either so it must be obscene    Am curious now


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Tash, I get it now, i'm a bit slow today  , you can't beat i good buryani though i don't think, with lots of yoguart salad on the side, i'll enjoy it while i can then!  Have you found a new cupboard yet? Love bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OK mods - don't bash me for this - I've had to put it on my blog to get it to work but this is a genuine sea anemone - so it's just a wildlife pic!

Made me giggle


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly            ^beware^


Bali-MMMMMmmm i will be around for dinner at 6.30 is that ok   

Tash-Boring old Tuna roll for me, will make a milky coffee in a min to have with my rocky bar


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Ill be making plenty, anytime.  Emma you were right near me in weybridge.  Did you manage to sell anything to people that didn't want it ?

Love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no i didnt although have to call a few people back as their on holidays


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly             OMG can't believe thats real, thats so funny.  I hope you don't get bashed, its wild life after all  

Emma - Enjoy your rocky bar, hopefully it will make up for the tuna roll.  You smelling all fishy now  

Bali - Ahh I could hug ya not knowing what cold calling was and Mr C having two names    No tall cupboard for me


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Tash i'm new to all this remember! and as for cold calling, well i can't think of anything to defend myself with


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Dont take that cr*p from tash go on be nasty to her make her    

Tash-Well i was missing you so much i thought to myself ..what can i eat that reminds me of Tash   i know i will have tuna baps


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - what is it that you sell that nobody wants?

Elly - great picture.  Can understand why I couldn't open it now - I expect the filters here at work blocked that one! 

Bali - don't worry, Tash thinks I am an   as well, so you are in good company


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

My body


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Is that why everyone was on holiday?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bali - I wasn't being nasty honest, just made me smile.  You've heard of Dr Atkins haven't you    Well MrC is protein mad, he doesn't really have two names so don't call him Dr Atkins by mistake, now that would be funny  

Emma - watch it lady  

Debs - I don't think you're stupid at all, you made me laugh too  

I've just been going through tx for too long me thinks    Do I sound like a meannie  

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Probably   


No i work for a parcel carrier so have to gain there parcel business   the more parcels i shift the more ivf i can pay for


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

So I guess you are saleswoman of the year at the moment then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no im not atm..i was at the beginning of the year but im 3rd in the country at the moment which isnt bad considering there are 30 odd sales people


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma do you do deals with yourself when you ship out your shoes?   

Debs - yeah probably down to the original file name had c**k in it! too rude for some servers!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-No i get M to nick the labels from his work and i send them royal mail FREEEEEEE   I wouldnt trust my work to deliver my shoes


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know what i would do when there on one of their strikes


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm offski so have a good evening all and enjoy those din dins xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Tash have a nice evening


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You too


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Bye Bye everyone, off to pick up DH from the station.  Sorry i dashed off earlier but my friend turned up for a coffee.  Any how catch up laters love Bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Have a nice night all, I'll be spending mine watching tv and avoiding the peesticks    After I've been to tesco for a food top up, I'm running out of munchies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night all have a nice evening  

Making roast beef and large yorkshire puds (jamie oliver style)


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Just a super quick one

Wildcat    good picture 

Emma good luck at the argc tommorrow


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello!

Not posted for ages (hope some of you remember me!) was having sometime time out after our 2nd BFN and then had to get appendix out (after abdo pain which turned out to be endo!) and then another lap where Mr R zapped the endo away. Got loads of infection (nice!) and was finally OK to have our 3rd attempt and was waiting for AF to start befor calling WN. Can't believe I am writing this but...after being really late (thought it was the lap messing things up) did a test on Friday and it is a .

I am still in shock as we have been ttc for 4 years and have never had a BFP!! Am bursting to tell DH but he is away with work til Sat and I want to tell him in person and see his face!!!! He knows AF is late but I really want to surprise him with the news when he gets back. Tested again on Sat just to make sure and still a strong line there so went to the docs on Tues. With my dates she thinks 6 wks 3 days pg which sounds amazing! Feeling a bit sicky and tired but that's all atm.

Will need to read back a bit and try and catch up with where everyone is at.

*Emma* - Good luck at ARGC I was so sorry to read that your blasts didn't make it. I hope Mr T can give you renewed hope. 

*NVH* - Well done on reaching 21wks  You must have a lovely big bump now!

*Wildcats, Alisha and Beanie* - everything crossed for you on your 2ww. Elly that pic was very rude, can't believe it is real!!!

*Monkeylove* - Hope it is all going well with the stimms and you are not feeling too awful with all the jabbing.

*Minow* - How are you doing?  Was thinking of you when we were watching Location Location the other night. Still hoping to buy but the programme totally scared me about the prices!!!

Hi to all the girls hoping to start tx again - Ali, Gill, Karen, Jules, Myra and anyone else I have forgotten about.

Hello to everyone else, sorry feeling a bit spaced out atm. Will catch up with everyone properly when I have the compter back again (non stop visitors here atm!)

Good night all.

love,

a very gobsmacked Barney xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

[fly]    Barney.. That's fantastic!!!!!!!!!    [/fly]

well done hun.. bet your bursting at the seams to tell dh  great to hear from you too
now send some of that baby dust our way 

emma all the best for 2morrow.. we're all thinking of you

nvh I'm sure the boys just tired themselves out after all their action  

glad you all liked the caterpillar story.. there were about 20 of the blighters (on each plate ) so unsurprisingly we ditched the meal and had a take away

did my jab..piece of cake.. rather expecting it of be like the hide of a horse..  but went straight in .. 

dp's mum's op went ok thanks for everyones good wishes.. lets hope they got it all..

will catch up proper tomorrow.. nice to come home to a few pages to read 

ttfn shall dream of my bfp now   

beanie wildcat and me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Barney bear OMG you must be gobsmacked, over the moon and very happy right now!!! DH is going to be thrilled.









Emma - good luck today babe, Can't wait to hear all about it.   



Alisha and Beanie     

Morning to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Barney-I was wondering where you had been ...so is it a natural bfp             well done i wish you would hurry up and tell your d/h though  


Alisha-Glad to hear all went well with d/h's mum       for the 2ww 

Elly


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Barney - was wondering where you were - that's absolutely fantastic news. I am so pleased for you and dh. He is going to be so delighted when you tell him the news!

Hi everyone else - will pop on later but just had to post as soon as I saw Barney's news.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - what time are you off to the argc?

Hi monkey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Not sure will get ready about 11 me thinks and leave about 12 to be there for 1.30   the train to waterloo only takes 35 mins and the tube ride is 8mins but want to leave extra time as i dont know where were going


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello strangers   

I am really sorry I haven't been around for a while - as some of you know I have some stuff going on at the moment that I need to sort out so didn't really feel like I belonged here at the moment, but I have been thinking of you all.

I am so hopelessly out of date and there are so many new people I don't even know so I wont try to do personals for everyone but ....

Barney - I am so, so pleased for you hun, your news has made my day     

Paris - hope you are okay and I really hope the ARGC makes yor dream come true very soon, I'm sure they will x

NVH - two little boys, wow, how exciting!  Glad everything is going well, loved the bump btw.

Sho - not sure if you read this thread anymore but so pleased everything is going well for you too 

Wishing lot of love and luck to Monkeylove, Wildcat, Alisha, Beanie and anyone else undergoing tx at the moment.

Special hello to Gill and Kerry, thank you both so much for all your support.  I am so sorry I couldn't make last week, but please let me know if you arrange another meet up as I'd love to see everyone again

Hi to Ali, Myra, Angie, Jules, Minow and anyone I have missed

xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck today Emma - look forward to hearing about it later.

Hi Wildcat - hope you are still feeling relaxed and positive


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-   hope everything is sorted one way or the other  

Monkey-Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Im so excited about my cons appt i think im going to wet myself


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Emma -    perhaps you better take a change of clothes with you today in case you have an "accident" on the way there!

Back in at WN first thing tomorrow for final scan - dropped down to 1 menopur last night so hope that are still growing as they should be. 2 again tonight though.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-I will do just in case    you will be fine i was on 1 then 2 every other day for the last week as i over stimmed and they still went mad


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Barney, CONGRATULATIONS, well done you, what fantastic news, so pleased for you      

Emma, might have missed you but good luck today hun, carnt wait to hear your news   

Wildcat, Alisha and Beanie, hope you are all ok, fingers and toes crossed for all of you    

Karen, hi hun, hope you are ok, sorry you could not make it last week, wuld have been lovely to have seen you again  

Monkey, goodluck with your scan tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else, well i got some good news today, i got a lovely £500 tax rebate, was not even expecting it, i love surprises like that  

Well off out with dh for the afternoon, although i dont think we will have much fun as the sky looks ready for a downpour, catch you all later x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Myra   i have had a rebate too   and im waiting for money back for my fuel  

Off to get ready and eat something will update you when we are back


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wish the tax man would give me a rebate!    he takes far too much of our money!

Emma, better wear pantyliners today then incase of leakage, better still get a nappy   

Myra £500 very nice - what are you going to treat yourself to?

Hi Karen - I hope you are well, good to see you back again

Where's Tash today?  Are you moving desk? or just trying to find a new cupboard to hidfe behind?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon everyone

Its been a very busy morning for me  

Barney - I was just thinking about you the other day.  Well well well, Big congratulations on your natural bfp. I guess that op paid off even though you had a bad time afterwards.  What wonderful news, can't wait for you to tell dh    Don't know how you can hold it in til saturday.
       

Emma - good luck today, can't wait to hear all abou it.  Better take some tenner lady just in case   

Karen - Hi there, hope you've managed to sort out things one way or another and good to hear from you.

Myra - great news on your rebate, what you gonna spend it on  

Alisha - glad dh's mums op went well.  I'm still disturbed about that broccoli story by the way    Whats the jab for    

Elly - how ya feeling    

beannie   

Monkey - don't worry, those follies are doing great and they will continue to grow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Tash, what you mean you are working!       

I'm feeling good today, few cramps, weird sense of smell and always hungry again - but then that could just be me! 

I bet Emma just wee'd a little in her pants! She will be in the waiting room now....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG has no-one been on  since 1pm?? 

Emma, how did it go hun? 

Tash, stop being so busy! 

Ahh well - may as well go watch a movie of no-one is around


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Emma I hope it all went well at the ARGC 

Barney congrats on your Natural BFP  

Elly Enjoy your film, hope it is all going well in your TWW

Myra £500 will come in handy I'm sure

Hi to everyone else   I'm off to watch a film and pray the witch turns up as I have my baseline scan Monday and no sign yet 
Sukie


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - hope it all went well today 

Wildcat - todays   .  Hope you have not POAS as yet and you are being patient?  

Sukie - AF turned up the day before my baseline scan this time - I thought she would never show her face and she left it until the last possible moment.

Barney - what great news, many congratulations.

Alisha and Beanie -   

Monkey and Jellybabe - good luck for your scans tomorrow.  

My friend who had IVF twins 18 months ago has just left me, and I am knackered!  2 boys - what a handful (Tash you have all this to look forward to).  

Hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well were back was in there an 1.5 hrs we got our moneys worth     it only took us 1hr exactly door to door   had the cons appt with Dr S he is lovely and we had a right laugh too   we were taking the mickey out of D/f's name   well anyway he has given us a 60% chance of success which were happy with, regarding my tube he asked me to book an hsg for next week to see if there is hydro there if there is i will need it removed if not i can start my monitoring cycle on next a/f so 3 wks    and he will do immunes while im stimming and also have a hysto so all good here ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Time for personals now  

Debs-Where did she have ivf your friend  

Tash-Didnt need the tena lady   i had a fab time i cant remember the last time i have been on the tube i felt like i was sight seeing  

Elly-Hope those are all signs   have you tested yet   

Sukie-What you seeing at the cinema   a/d dance coming your way


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - she had IVF in Oxford (I think the John Radcliffe).  

So glad your appointment went well - but you can't wait to get going now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs- i have heard of the john Radcliffe one of my cycle buddies got a positive there last year   yeah i can start next a/f with my monitoring cycle as long as the hsg goes ok next week and my tube doesnt need removing   he said i have had too much surgery and sometimes that isnt a good thing   he will do a hystocopy(sp) the day i start stimms to cleanse my lining and also check for scaring from my m/c etc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - I hope you're not symptom spotting young lady  

Emma - great news on your appointment, it all sounds very positive and just the change you need it seems.  60% is great and looks like they are crossing all the boxes to ensure you have the best chance ever.  Good news on the journey too. I hope you wasn't giving anyone cut eye on the tube  

Debs - ahhhh we're they really thank knackering    I can't wait, just hope I have two little angels.

Sukie - hope that af shows up soon 

Well I left work early and went into mothercare for a little peak and bought loads in the sale    Laid it all out on the table for when dh gets home.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Those babies are going to be very spoilt   No i wasnt cutting eye but i was tutting a lot though much to the annoyance of M


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for all your lovely messages girls. I have no idea how I have managed not to tell DH when I spoke to him on the phone. He asked if AF had come and I just kind of avoided the question so he prob thinks it has and I am upset! It will be worth it when I tell him on Saturday! Still trying to think how I am going to tell him...probably just blurt it out in my excitement

Trying to enjoy every day but I think we all know so much (probably too much sometimes!!) and I am trying so hard not to worry and not think about it ALL the time!   Waiting for an early scan which should be in the next few weeks, so fingers crossed and positive thoughts all the way!

*Emma* - Sounds like a great ARGC app. 60% success rate is fab! 

*Wildcat* - Really hoping thoses signs mean good news 

*Karen* - Have PMd you!

*Myra* - Wow, £500 tax rebate is lovely. Treat yourself.

Hello to everyone else. Not long now til I have the computer back and my guests have vacated! Not that I want them to go or anything!!! Going for an Indian tonight, yum. Wonder what I will have...

speak soon

Barney xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what was you tutting at  bet you was a right madam  Bet yours will be spoilt too, I couldn't help it, what women can't resist a bargain.

Barney - you'd better let us know how it goes bet you can't wait. Its only natural to worry so your completely normal. Why don't you see if WN can do an early scan for you 
Here is the link to the pregnancy WN board if you would like to chat on there.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100881.new#new


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh forgot to say he is testing me for pco too because of my highish fsh and loads of follies   never been told that before ...so no carbs for me if i have and he said he would put me on metmorfin but a high does as im slim  

Barney-Ring woking im sure they will scan you   TELL HIM TONIGHT PLLEASEEEEE


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thats cool about testing you for pco, you can join my no carb possee (sp) then if you like    Its all good stuff!

Well i'm going to make my chicken pie and roasted new potatoes with broccoli    So I shall chat to you all tomorrow at some stage.  In a meeting all morning so it won't be til the afternoon!  

Emma - go do some celebrating


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Were having toad in the holes ...loads of carbs while i can    

Later hun


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Emma Glad it all went well, no it was a movie we got out 10th street & wolf, it was good (a gangster kind of thing)

Debs I don't think I could take the stress if it not turning up till Sun, also it was supposed to be tomorrow but I postponed it because of being in Ireland till Sunday. 

Tash How are things going?

I'm having Rost beef tonight


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Barney - congratulations!!       -I dont know how you havent told your dh!   

Tash - shopping for your boys! how exciting - how much did you spend then  

Emma - so gld the appt went well - thanks for the info  

Wildcats - all sounding good with you - you should know better by now though to symptom spot    

Chelsea - hope you had a nice time with the twins - I was round at my friends yesterday with her two boys an they had me dancing round the room looking very silly   hows the protein intake?  

Jellybabe - good luck for your scan tommorow   

Monkey - you too - hope it goes well   

Myra - £500 - lucky you! what you going to spend it on then? 

Big hello to everyone else
No news with me - still waiting for a date for my lap and hysteroscopy   and still eating leftovers - tomatoe and mozzarellsald for us tonight  
have lovely evenings all xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Emma, I know we spoke earlier but I don't want everyone to think I'm ignoring you!  so WELL DONE on the Argc, it sounds really promising, I think they do a much better job of monitoring you - I wish Woking did the same. I'm going to write and complain I think! 

Tash - me...symptom spotting.... lol Nah - I've just noticed a few things, not really looking for it. I guess you can't help it though as it's right there in your mind. Also having been pregnant I guess I'm quite sensitive to knowing what my body does so it pops out at me! Those boys are going to be little buggers angels I'm sure!   I bet they'll be having nappy filling competitions by the time they are 6 months old    Who can do the smelliest poo

Barney - I think you should do something really romantic for DH when you tell him - you could cook a lovely meal and give him a card that says 'congratulations you are going to be a daddy' on the inside. Or get a t-shirt made with I'm the daddy and give it to him! or get some baby bootees and make him guess.... I have no idea how you manage to keep it quite, I've have spilled my guts ages ago!

Hatster - OMG how much food was leftover! I think you should invite us all round for BBQ2 at your place on saturday!

Sukie - MMMMM roast beef. Other than steak its my favourite. I had a chicken and veggie stirfry tonight - very healthy organic veggies, fried with soy sauce and a tiny bit of olive oil to keep it healthy! very dull - no beef!

Chelsea - you are frightening me with your twins stories - you shoudl be saying that they were such angels to look after ! lol

Have a lovely evening all, my mum is here so I'd better go entertain etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Elly Enjoy your evening with your mum. You are being very good. I really need to start being better I haven't been eating enough fruit or milk


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

WELL DONE BARNEY BEAR...what fantastic news, i said in a previous post 'I wonder where Barney is Hidin', bet you are on cloud nine. DH is going to be so chuffed   

Emma...glad your appointment went well at the ARGC, good luck with your HSG next week  

Elly......go on start testing.....you know you want to  

Karen.......glad to have you back, you have been missed  

Monkey.....wow lots of follies, thats great  

Sukie...an AF dance for you          ...hope that works

Bali....good luck with your appointment next week with the lovely Mr C

Jelly...good luck with your scan  

Sorry got to dash step daughter and her friend want to chat on MSN. Got step son here as well.
Hi to everone i have missed.....hope all the 2wwers, stimmers and dreggers are all doing well xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Ali-You shouldnt have to jumping off your computer for a couple of kids its yours after all ...put them in line   

Sukie-I want you to start drinking lots of milk from today please and fruit  

Well im trying to get an appt with my dr as my labrinthitus is still here and i need more tablets


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - Emma's right you should kick their butts of the computer!    Tell them it's broken!    (and they broke it!)

Emma you poor thing, I hope this doesn't affect your driving too badly. You are becoming a right druggie with all the pills and jabs!  

Sukie - Drink MILK! eat good things


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Well, another early scan this morning and looks like all set for ec on Monday. I now have 16 follies, 8 on right (from 12 to 20mm) and 7 on the left (from 16 to 22). Lining is still 11.6 but having checked my notes that is the best it has been so that's good news. They reckon that all being well we should get 10 or 11 eggs so fingers crossed   . Will find out later what time I am in on Monday am. Probably only one menopur again tonight.

Emma - glad all went well yesterday and that it can all start so soon.    60% success rate is fantastic and I just know that you are going to be one of the 60%. Sorry to hear that you  still have your labrinthitus. Hope it clears up soon.

Wildcat, Beanie and Alisha    - hope you are doing ok. When are you going to test Wildcat? 

Barney - have you come up with a plan yet? I would not be able to keep it to myself on the telephone - you are going to have such a wonderful day! I think I would find a father's day card and give that to him.

Hi Ali -hope you get back on your computer soon!

Hi Hatster - can't believe that you are still eating leftovers. You must be a fantastic hostess!

Sukie - hope af turns up for you very soon.    for your scan on Monday

NVH - sounds like you had fun shopping. I will definitely be the same with clothes, so cute! 

Debs - good luck for your scan today. Look forward to hearing how you get on.

Right - last day in the office today so better get on with my work. Back to feeling excited and    today after a bit of a fed up day yesterday so it's a bit difficult to concentrate.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all

Only one more sleep til I can tell DH the news! I really can't wait to see his face.   I have an early scan app for Tues which came thro much quicker than I thought it would. I am so nervous but am thinking positive and hoping to see a little heartbeat, I will be 7w2d on Tues I think.

Thanks again everyone for your lovely messages, they really make me smile! 

*Monkey* - Loads of follies. They sound like good sizes and your lining also sounds perfect.  Good luck for Monday hun. That's right about us moving there, pity it is all SOOOO expensive tho!

*Hatster* - Hope those dates for your ops come thro soon, waiting is so frustrating isn't it?

Off to walk the dog now, hope it doesn't rain on me. Take care

love 
Barney xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Good luck for Monday    

Barney-So how are you going to tell d/h   


Well booked my hsg £500   already so im hoping i dont need a lap as well to remove the tube   thats before i have even started tx   but i suppose they have to be sure to make sure i get pg and that i dont have hydro running into my uterus


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

monkey - those follies sound great - good luck for Monday    

Barney - my god woman you have the willpower of steel - I would so have crumbled by now. How will you tell him? (If it was me and I 'had' managed to hold on this long it would be the second he walked through the door!)

Emma - £500   although it's less than what I would have thought, when is the date?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Wednesday next week, the argc have given me a script for some anti b's to take 3 days before just in case infection   how you doing today


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma that will be my unofficial 2 days early test date! So lets hope its a good day for both of us   

It's quiet on here again today, I just had lamb steaks, with roast spuds and veg with gravy for dinner - it was yummy. Not sure what to do with myself this afternoon. Bored bored bored


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Watch a dvd Elly, im going out to trim my wisteria bush around my front door its gone crazy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha

Emma -  can you come and trim my bush, ours has gone a bit craxy too   

Elly - your din dins sounds lovely.  Can't help you on the boredom i'm afraid, try being stuck in a office til 5pm  

Back in a mo...

  to the 2wwers


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-I agree your dins sounds lovely  

Van ****-Where you been   im not going anywhere near your bush


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

News just in is that I am in first for ec on Monday morning so injections at 5.30 and 7.30 tomorrow evening. Should be home by about 12 on Monday!

Next weds is going to be a big day all round - that's hopefully when I will have et as well!

Quiet afternoon on here - hope you found something to do Wildcat


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

Just back from my scan and it seems my body is in a rush again.  Have 9 follies, so happy with that, with double the dosage of drugs I hoped for a couple more, but it is quality and not quantity    EC was scheduled for a week today, but seems I may go early and go in on Wednesday (seems a popular day for us next week) instead, as my follies are the size they would expect on a second stimms scan.  

Sukie - I do hope AF turns up soon and enjoy the rest of your time in Ireland.  What time are you having your scan on Monday?

Jellybabe - hope your scan went well this morning and everything is looking good for you.

Hatster - protein intake is going well.  I guess only time will tell if this has improved my quality issue    Hope you have finished the leftovers by now.  

Wildcat -    hope you are hanging in there and have found a good movie to watch this afternoon to while away the hours.  The twins were lovely, one was very placid and almost angelic, but the other one is a little devil and into everything.  

Monkey - glad your scan went well and you have loads of follies.  Loads of luck for Monday   .  

Emma - good luck for your hsg on Wednesday and sorry to hear that your balance thingy has come back.

Alisha and Beanie   

Big hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Good luck for monday  

Debs-Well done   good luck for wednesday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - oh plllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee trim my bush.  I keep asking dh to do it but there is always something else to be done instead   
I booked my 4D scan by the way ...its on the 18th, they said its best to do it then as they can more likely get both on the screen at the same time.

Monkey - great news and good luck with your trigger.  

Debs - good luck for weds too.  

Haster - good luck to you too  

Jellybabe - good luck to you too  

Now is there anyone else that i've forgottem, may as well say good luck to all of you


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Debs - good news that your scan went well. They must have grown very fast then over the last week! What size are they? Good luck for your next scan on Monday.

Thanks for all your good lucks - I will be back on here on Monday afternoon to let you know how it all went

NVH - those 4d scans look amazing. Look forward to seeing the photos.

Have good weekends all


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had two big cups of milk so far and lots of carrots and cabbage with my roast turkey and stuffing dinner at a carvery, So I trying to be good  (I was much better last time but I'm pulling my socks up)  Still no sign of the witch day 36 

Tash and Emma   You do make me laugh 

Elly Your dinner sounds nice, are you still board?

Tash Good luck for your 4D scan on the 18th 

Debs Glad it is all going well keep it all up   I'm in bright and early & 8am 

Emma Good luck with your expensive HSG next Wed  

Monkey Good luck with EC on Monday  

Elly Good luck Wed or Fri with testing    

Hi all everyone I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sukie - Mmmmm your carvery sounds lovely, hope the witch arrives soon.

Monkey - yeh we'll be looking forward to an update  

Emma - forgot to say that price is a bit shocking for hcg but hopefully it will all be worth every penny in the end.  

Right, i'm offski, going to inlaws tonight so will catch you all on Monday.  Have a good weekend all


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Monkey - I had 3 on the left that were 8, 10, 10 and had 6 on the right that were 10, 10, 12, 14, 14, 16.  Explains the dull ache I have on the right  

Sukie - AF dance for you then        .  Won't see you on Monday then, I am in at 11am.  Well done with the milk and veggies.  

Tash - enjoy your weekend with the inlaws


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Debs Thanks for the dance and good luck Monday  

Tash Have a good weekend


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their   for my scan today   well I think there must be something in the water cause it looks like my ec may also be brought forward from friday to wednesday - so a big day for quite a few of us  

Scan went well   I have sixteen follies and a lining of 8.8, which I was quite pleased with for my first stimming scan  

Debs - well done you   sounds like things are going according to plan - keep chugging the fluids. 

Monkey - excellent news on your scan   hope the trigger shot goes in easy and         for monday. Take it easy over the w/e

Wildcat - loved the rude picture   hope you managed to find a good DVD to entertain you. Are you up to anything nice over the w/e  

Emma - so pleased your appt went well and that you felt they were thorough   that all goes well on wed with the hsg. I think £500 is a bit steep  

NVH - can you see babies moving on a 4D scan   that is so cool

Ali - sounds like you have your hands full - dont let them hog the pc  

Haster - cant believe your still eating tit-bits  

Barney - congratulations on your   cant wait to find out how you told your dh

Sukie - af will be on its way soon im sure - mine started two days before the b/l scan and Debs the day before and it did not affect the plan

Alisha - munched on any gribblies lately     and sticky vibes

Beanie -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Well done chicken   you could be all recovering together you could have an FF meet in recovery  

Tash-Miss you love you have fun...get the inlaws to trim your bush   they are family after all  

Sukie-Yummy your carvery sounded fan dabby dozy


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - good idea   lets have a knees up in recovery


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

imagine there faces


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - will you meet MrT at some point or are you with another consultant


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im not sure Jellybabe, some times he scans you or does e/c or e.t but you cant guarentee it ...he did one of pots scans   but he looks at everyones notes daily and he makes the decision on how much drugs to take and when to trigger   so he will be looking after me


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh that is so nice to know that he is the one making all the decisions   I bet you are so excited   it all seems to be progressing really quickly with you. Ive got a good feeling about this one for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Didnt you say that about my frozen cycle


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

That must have been someone else  

hope your bush looks nice and tidy now


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wowee Wednesday is going to be a very busy day for you all  *good luck to everyone* 

Monkey good luck for monday.. glad the follies are growing well  

Jelly ..great news on your follies ..good luck too for weds 

emma what a fab meeting you had.. 60% that's pretty bleeding good  good lucck too for weds..are you haveing a hysterosalpingogram or a hysteroscopy? or are you having both?  isn't the hysteroscopy the quite expensive one  well hope next week goes well anyhow 

nvh the jab was the gestone its the only thing that keeps af at bay for me ..hoping it does the trick this time too  must be lovely to buy some bits for your babies.. I don't look at the baby stuff as I don't want to jinx myself  but now you can go on spending sprees.. what fun  you must show us your 4d scan piccys 

Ali how annoying with the computer  whens your holiday to Eygpt?

Hatster aren't them left overs getting a bit minging by now  don't want togive yourself food poisoning  do you live in Mr R's catchment area for the lap & hyst? or are you having it done privately?

sukie ..hope that af turns up for you soon 

debs best of luck for weds too 

wildcat ..surprised you haven't done a poas yet  didn't sho test on about day 7 or 8 
cramps sound good.. had a few of those myself yesterday and today   

got a really crap letter from woking today (also to my doctor) saying what tx I've just had then further down the letter calls me a completely different name  if they can't get the info correct with automatted letters then don't send them! I really dislike that lack of attention to detail. In the very least get my name correct 

had a look round the sales today spent more than I anticipated  but got a few things a couple of nice skirts, and a couple of tops ar nice pair of sandles  , some sassy knickers and some *orange * knickers ...well I might as well ..  before dp gets home I'm trying to decide to put them in the cupboard and bring them out slowly over the next month or prance around in my new gear saying look what I've bought! 

the latter sounds much more fun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-I cant believe it thats terrible, did you ring them to complain   i am having the hsg thats the thing where they inject dye into you and xray to look at the tubes and everything..then the day i start stimms they will do the hsysteroscopy thing on the morning of stimms if that makes sense   

Jellybabe-IT WAS YOU I KNOW IT WAS (shouting at you)


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I only get it wrong once   

Off to have some soup and watch BB later   tried not to watch it this year but I have been dipping in and out. I think its Charlies time  

have a great w/e everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a good weekend Jellybabe   you need more than soup in you    get some protein down your neck  

Your right charley should go now   apparently 3 boys and 3 girls going in tonight


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma I know ..unbelievable   ..oh so you're having both... well that's thorough anyway   
look forward to bb tonight then..


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Soup has beans in it Emma  

Quick question - how long before ec does dh need to relieve himself  

BB is going to be a bumper night then   didnt know about six people going


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-The reason i am having both is They want to rule out hydro in my tube as can stop the embies implanting   Mr R said this can be picked up on a normal scan but the argc say it cant so im putting myself totally in their hands as there the experts   enjoy BB  

Jellybabe-Thats ok then   not sure i cant remember think its the night before trigger but ring and double check  

Night all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

jelly 2-3 days before e/c  soup and beans that's not protein!! you'll need to eat a shed load of beans to get a decent amount of protein from them!

emma I've been told by a couple of people that you can't  see blocked tubes with a normal scan.. Mr S stressed that. its really hard when you get conflicting info ..have a good weekend


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for that  

Alisha - it is home made soup with three cans of beans in   so it is some protein. I had lots of fish and seeds at lunch time to bump up the intake  
thanks for your concern though 

night all, BB is calling .........................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Jellybabe-How was your soup  

Elly,Alisha and Beanie      

Alisha-I know im going with the argc info to be honest they seem to be VERY thorough what with the pco and that ...no one has ever said that to me before so i am 100% positive i made the right choice to move  

Off to meet a couple of ladies from the argc thread in starbucks Epsom this morning    i hear muffs calling   one lives in Epsom and the other in Dorking and both preggers from the argc so i will be the only baron one     im going to pump them for info...and they know this too poor girls  

Have a good weekend


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - the soup was pretty good thanks  . Hope you manage to get all the info you need from the argc girls   

Wildcat, Alisha & Beanie        

Debs & Monkey - hope those follies are cooking nicely


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jellybabe said:


> Alisha - it is home made soup with three cans of beans in  so it is some protein. I had lots of fish and seeds at lunch time to bump up the intake
> thanks for your concern though


that's alright then! 

hope you enjoyed your muff emma.. :

yestersday I made some flapjacks with pumkin seeds, sunflower seeds ..lovely but now we've eaten them all  

lovely day going for a walkies now try and burn off some calories 

hope its nice and sunny for you too have a good weekend all 

   wildcat me and beanie   

   folly growth for the e/c's next week


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Those flap jacks sound fab can you pm me the reciepe as need to sort my diet out ..i had banana muff this morning but didnt eat it all


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

RRrrrr Sill no sign of the witch and my base line should have been yesterday if I hadn't of been on holiday, so I'm officially a day over and I'm not holding my breath on it showing up today or in the morning.  

Alisha When is your test date?

Emma How did it go meeting up with the gals from the ARGC?

Hi Jellybabe That sounds great about your scan and that it's all moving along well, good luck hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sukie-another a/f dance             

The meet went well they gave me loads of good advice


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Emma Thats good, thanks for the dance


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Try wearing white pants and trousers normally does the trick


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Been there done that and pale blue trousers. I'll have to go out tonight with no knickers on at all to see if that does the trick  Talking of going out I better get my **** in to gear if I'm going to make myself look presentable.   Hope you have a nice night too x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

have a good evening


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

HI to everyone,
well, been away a week and so much seems to have happened on the thread. This week is going to be a busy week for everyone with all of those eggs being collected and embryos transfered! I hope everyone is really successful...we could do with more BFP's.
Wildcat- am I right in thinking you should be testing this week or have I missed the boat somewhere?
Emma- I am really glad it is all going well at ARGC- I think throughout all of this you have to put money at the back of your mind- if you can- as it will be worth it in the end.
I did my first injection on Thursday night- and have been so weepy for the last two days- probably nothing to do with the drugs and everything to do with the whole process starting again- have no happy memories of the whole process so I guess a bit natural to be a little down about the whole thing. Hopefully this will be short lived and hearing all of your good news coming through over the next week or so will be uplifting!!!
Hope everyone has a great sunday- wasn't the weather fab today- long may it continue.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello All

What a gorgeous day we have had today - we have a lovely steak that I grilled on the BBQ tonight then went for a walk along the canal, too perfect!  Also yesterday we went to see Transformers at the cinema - what a brilliant movie! loved it.

Monkey - wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow hun, We will be thinking of you    

Emma - did you trim your bush?     How was the arcg coffee meet?

Debs - eat lots of eggs for extra protein - I've been having 3 a day scrambled in the morning for brekkie!

Tash - where are you going for your 4d scan? I was going to get one of those, but we were waiting till we got to 24-26 weeks. We will do it earlier next time!

Jellybabe - well done on your first scan, looks like things are going well. Wednesday is going to be a mad day!

Barney - how did DH take the news? Is he thrilled to bits  

Alisha - how you doing today?    Sounds like Woking need telling off - how dare they get your name wrong!   

Beanie - how are you too? you have been quiet on here!   

Sukie - has AF turned up yet? I will have to get my dancing shoes on:                   

Hi to everyone else - I hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All

Elly-Not long now then you will know either way    the meet was good they gave me loads of tips about what time to go for bloods etc etc, lovely ladies and both pg with argc babies  


Clareber-This process certainly doesnt get any easier, i think it gets worse   

Monkey-Good luck for e/c tomorrow   

Jellybabe and debs- Good luck for triggering tomorrow night  

Sukie-Hope that a/f dance worked


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

Just a quickie for now as I have loads to sort out this morning.

Emma - glad you had a good time - I'm feeling positive for you at the argc!  

Monkey - good luck for EC today!   

Sukie - any sign of AF yet?

I had a newspaper clipping sent to me this morning with a very interesting story, (which I found online for you) - it's about the St Mary's Clinic for miscarriage - click here to read:

http://news.independent.co.uk/health/article2730693.ece


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly that poor woman   interesting isnt it   im just glad that i went to Mr S and got the heparin and steroids now as other wise when i get pg again i could of risked losing it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Hope you all had lovely weekends.

How the 2wwers then    hope you're hanging in there and full of positivity   

Elly - the 4d scan is at baby bond.  They said that they will make sure they get good footage and if needs be we can go back FOC if they are
not cooperating which is cool. Can't wait.

I had quite a queit weekend as dh was working on the inlaws kitchen so I lazed about doing nothing but read a mag and eat.  It was lovely being there but it was a bit of a waste of a weekend.  Esp as we have so much to do at home.  I wish the in laws would just pay for someone to finsih of their kitchen cause its not pratical for dh to do it all.  He as done most of it incl moving the door, which is a huge job!  I think they just think that its a piece of cake and don't realise how time consuming it all is, esp as they know we have loads to do at home!  I feel sorry for dh cause he hasn't had chance to rest at all this weekend.  Will have to give him lots of tlc this week me thinks.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Blimey couldnt you of driven home an gone back to pick him up so you werent there all weekend


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - not really, that would have made dh feel worse as he values our weekends together and the fact that he would be working and I would be at home would have done his head in.  Plus it wouldn't really look good with the in laws if I ddin't show my face! Its not so much that, its just that we have so much to do at home, which dh needs to do but at least its for us and our babies so more rewarding.  They have bought a new shower set and I said to dh, I hope they're not expecting him to install it    Thats what they do, just buy things or decide to do something without thinking!  They don't realise how much work it all involves.  I mean when they wanted the door moving in the kitchen his mum turned round to me and said, 'Oh I didn't realise it was such a big job'...I wanted to slap her    Oh well, we won't be going back there for a while so they'll just have to wait now.  Nursery comes first


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well dont moan then


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Yaaay the sun is out!  at long last!

Well, I told him!!!! Made him a really nice card with lots of slushy, oops I mean romantic stuff in it and said that I had got him two presents and hoped he liked them. Gave him a parcel and he opened it to find a shirt from the next sale (!!) and then couldn't find the second present. I said to look inside the shirt, wich he did and the test stick dropped out! He looked at me, totally amazed and said 'You're pregnant?' I nodded and he gave me the biggest hug ever. Tears all round. We are just about getting used to the idea and have our scan tomorrow so just hope everything is OK   It is so good that DH knows now, it was such a hard secret to keep!

*Monkey* - Thinking of you for today, hope it all goes well. 

*Sukie* - Hope AF shows up for you   

*NVH* - The 4d scan will be amazing. Hope little uns are co operative!

*Elly* - Hope your morning is productive and you get loads sorted out. I have so much to do but doubt I will get any of it done! How are you feeling? 

*Alisha and Beanie* -   too!

Back on later, need to go and wash my hair it is not looking good!

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what do you mean don't moan   I can if I like    I was merely making a point that I had a quiet weekend and staying at home by myself wouldn't have made any difference.    I can't do all the manual jobs at home can I you stupid cow   

Barney - thats lovely, it made my eyes water


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Will be starting a new thread & locking this one in next few minutes so please save any messages before posting them so you don't lose them.

Thanks
Natasha xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Now now Emma and Tash put your beating sticks away!    It's monday morning - save the fights till later in the week when we are all bored and looking forward to the weekend again! 

Barney - that is soooo sweet, it made me cry! I'm so pleased DH knows now.

My morning sucks so far, trying to get insurance quotes for Chris car - confused.com is usually good but they won't accept the date he got his driving licence, keep saying its invalid   so I'm now resorting to phoning round   

Tash - sounds like DH has a lot of work on his hands - he should charge the inlaws for his time on really big jobs - even if it's discounted!

Emma - I'm going to get those tests. I'm left wondering now if someone had told me about them before maybe I wouldn't have lost Matthew    I will have words with MrR about this next time I see him.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm gonna be first on the new thread.....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=104846.0

N xx


----------

